# Hull Clinic Part 2



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all 

Yes good idea to start new thread Rach was getting very very long!!

How are you this morning anna are you going into work??

I'm off into town today to try and find some fat clothes.

1 more sleep!!!!!!

Cat xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

I have come to work!  Woohoo what a grafter!  Still feeling not right but hope thats a good sign.

An ex cycle buddy and current (Ophelia) has just got her positive after testing negative 3 days ago!  Yay.  Given me hope too.

You enjoy your shopping!

Love

Anna

PS Rachel thanks for the new thread! x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi All

Just a quickie to say all the best for tomorrow for Anna. I hope with all my heart it's good news. 

Cat- what times your scan? Wonder how many's in there. Make sure you put your piccie on.

Might be back later

Take care

Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi sarah

Scan is 4:10 tomorrow so i have to wait ALL DAY!!!  Wont be able to put pics on until thursday/friday cos my dad will have to do it for me cos i dont know how!!!!

Good news about your friend hey anna.  Told you it can turn positive a few days later.  You will be in good hands with denise.  I hope she is doing my scan tomorrow.

Came home from the shoppies with absolutely nothing apart from a big fat cream cake because I looked huge in everything!!

Cat xxxxx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Well girls after feeling so negative yesterday, I feel really positive today.

We laid in bed and just chatted and chatted for ages last night and this morning.  We are both having so many weird dreams!  And there is no reason for it not to work and so many for it to work.  I have also been having some chest pains and bloatedness, which I am secretly hoping is good news (ie OHSS cos of all the follies and the rising HCG).  Sorry to anyone who has had a tough time of OHSS and these pains are horrible but welcome if its good news.  I would put up with anything to have a healthy baby or two in my arms.

Sarah honey thank you so much for thinking of me.  I know you are all routing for me and want this BFP for me.  So grateful.

Cat you will be sat staring at your babies photos tomorrow!!  How exciting!  Let us know as soon as you can about how many you have!!!  

Lots of love to everyone else

Anna (and embies) 3 weeks and 6 days pregnant until proven otherwise!

xxx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Thats the attitude anna!!!  No wonder your test didnt work if you arent even four weeks yet!  Doesnt how many days are in your cycle get taken into account as well after IVF, cos most people arent 28 days are they??  Dont quite know how to work it out.  My cycle is usually 32 days but had to work out how many days pregnant i was by a 28 day cycle which means i am 9 weeks tomorrow. Maybe i will be further on tomorrow, i dont know.  Hopefully someone will be able to tell me!

Have just bought pregnancy, baby and you magazine and it has 4 pages of money off coupons and 15-25% discount at places like jo maman bebe etc for anyone who is interested in having a big splurge!  Was just trying to place an order but then my screen crashed and jammed so will try again later.

Feeling soooooo sick at the moment and my peanut butter trick has stopped working.  Will have to be a lie down I'm afraid.  Hubby has offered to cook tea tonight (hurrah) so can put my feet up for a bit.  Yay

Cat xxxxxxx

Love to all


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Oh Cat how exciting reading the mags and knowing you can use the coupons!!  My DP tells me off cos from time to time I buy pregnancy mags.  I always get my own way by saying that he buys car mags with a view to buying a new car, or gadget mags for tv's and I buy pregnancy mags with a view to being pregnant!  

Oooo peanut butter just makes me feel icky!  You should try seabands or ginger crystals hun.  Great news that hubby is cooking tea.  

Well work kept telling me how ill I looked today!    Charming.  I am so bloated and having chest pains and even had the trots (hehe you know so much about my bottom now   ) so I am hoping that these are good signs.   

Love to everyone...and enjoy your tea Cat!

Anna x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

I like the logic with the magazines!!  

Maybe looking ill is a good sign.  Personally i am waiting for the pregnancy bloom look to kick in cos i look rubbish too.

As for the tros, i have had diarrhoea every day since commencing the crinone cream but denise seems to think it will stop when i stop taking the darn stuff but still have a few more weeks left i think, will find out tomorrow at the scan.

Ooooh blood test tomorrow - how exciting !!

Hope you manage to sleep well anyway.  I hope i do too (if i can manage to contain my excitement)  Apparently have to attend with full bladder and i am worried will wee myself cos so excited.

Where is everyone else today??

Cat xxx


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hiya all
Sorry haven't been on for a day or so but being back at work is knackering me out!!! I am so tired... not helped by the fact that i have just eaten chips, peas and gravy from the chippy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    But its excusable cos i did 20 lengths at albert ave baths earlier on!!!!


Anna- I am going to be thinking about you ALLLLLLLL day, please come on line and let us know your fab news asap, i am working a late shift which is a bummer but will keep checking online when i can. I am rooting for you all the way!!!!     

Cat - hope the scan goes well tomorrow and lets see a piccy of the ickle bean asap. By the way you made me laugh sayingt hat you did n't buy anything cos u looked fat.... you are preggers you divvy course u look fat!!!! Hope the sickness gets better soon!!.##

And finally its no disguising it now ... I have a bump!!!!!!!!!!!! Will put up a photy in a couple of days.

Take care all
Claire


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Claire i am so jealous you have a bump!  and it sounds like you deserved the chippy feast if you had been swimming.  Havent been to albert ave for years!

Look forward to bump photy.

I am starving now so off to raid the cupboards.

cat xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Morning all

Wishing Anna all the luck in the world for her blood test today - we cant wait to hear from you chick!!

Hope everyone else is OK

Cat xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Good luck Cat and Anna- thinking about you both  

Sarah x


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

GOOD LUCK ANNA!!!!

cat, hope your scan goes well, let us know how many patters of tiny feet we will be hearing!
Bumps are growing well, even i have one now! hope everyone is ok, love rach.x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

To all you pregnant girls and those who are mummies already - did you ever get strange marks on your face??  I have woken up this morning and my nose has a massive brown splodge on it and my forehead looks really discoloured (luckily have fringe!).    I spent 15 mins trying to cover up nose splodge this morning and i can still see it.  Bizarre.

Cat x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Cat

I didn't get any marks but I read that it is common to get marks on your face in pregnancy due to hormones. Oooh another good sign!

Sarah x


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

No cat i havent got any marks or anything, like sarah said, it is known for women to get patches, is it a brown patch?


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks for your good luck messages.  Bloods taken and now waiting the results.  I went into work, burst into tears and came home!

Cat I dont need to wish you luck with the scan cos its gonna be magical.  Let us know how fab it was as soon as you can.  Also I think brown skin patches are fairly common in pregnancy.  So my mags say anyway!  Lets hope it covers the whole of your body and you look Bahamas Bronzed!

Claire cant wait to see the pics!!!

Rach thanks again for your lovely PM.

Sarah, Vee, Sunnie, Scooby - love to you all.

Last night again I was convinced it had worked and now not so sure. I tell you one thing, I have been keeping a track of every single day and writing whats been happening and there is absolutely nothing more I could have done to make them stick.

Love
Anna x


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Awwww what time will you know. Thinking of you Anna!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And good for you for coming home, having this on your plate its really not worth it hun!!!!!!!!

Love Claire


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

By the way...has someone been at your bubbles again Anna?


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Anna, i am sitting here with you, what time are they going to ring? and who on earth is messing with your bubbles??


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Think about lunchtime hun.

Really papping my pants!  We will be so crushed if its negative.  I rang DP to let him know I had been for bloods and he was a gibbering wreck.  Bless.

Do you know - someone is messing with my bubbles.  Spiteful [email protected] is all I can say.  

x


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh snap Pi, why do ppl do it, LEAVE THE BUBBLES ALONE!


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Aw Rach bless you.  You are so sweet.  x


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

got to go to work now girls (booooooo) but will try and check online later. Best of luck Anna. Take care
Claire
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sunnie (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi lovely ladies - finding it so hard to log in at mo due to puter playing up at home and too busy at work. Will have proper catch up on everyones news but needed to check in on our gorgeous Anna. Keep checking my phone too. God I feel like I am papping my pants with you babe 

Hoping the angels are hard at work to grant this for you - lots and lots of love.

Sunniexx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Good to know you are OK anna and everyone else by the sounds of it.

Probably better you arent at work I dont think you can do your best when you have other things on your mind.  

I want it to be 3:10 so i can get on the bus and go to the hospital.  Have to meet hubby there cos he is working somewhere near withernsea today.

Speak to you all later, will be checking frequently for your news anna, fingers, toes (and baby's fingers and toes) all crossed for you honey.  

cat xx


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Any news yet hun? my stomach is housing hundreds of butterflies.x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

So sorry girls.  Its negative.  To say we are heartbroken is a complete understatement.  Luckily DP was with me when Denise rang.  I have absolutely sobbed and my big strong handsome DP's body has literally shaken with sobs.  We just dont know what to do to get us our much longed for baby.  There are no explanations. 

To anyone reading this who is cycling and who gets a negative please dont ever blame yourself.  We did absolutely everything perfectly and still got a negative from 4 lovely blasts.  Complete rest from ET til the embies were 12 days old.  Organic food, supplements, pineapple juice, hypno CD, showered one another with love.  The lot and still negative.

The support I have had on this thread is unbelievable.  You really are special girls.

Cat dont let my bad news stop you from sharing your magical scan news.  I am so happy for you BFP girls, I really am.

With lots of love always

Anna x


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

..I am gutted, so,so sorry for you and your dh, i just dont know what to say, all my love, rach.x
p.s, you know where i am if you wanna talk.


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

awwwwwwwwwwwwww Anna 
i have been thinking of you all morning
i am heartbroken for hun hun             i am crying reading your post 
its just so BLOODY UNFARE !!!  
words just fail me right now, there is nothing i can say to ease your broken heart
you are both such special people & the love you have for eachother will get you through this sadtime 
take care hun i am gutted for you 
luv vee xxxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Oh Anna i'm so sorry - I don't know what else to say ( well I do but it would involve a lot of swearing ) it's just so unfair. You know where we are if you want to shout or rant. I've been where you are and I know it's not a very nice place to be in right now.

All I can do is send you and your dp lots of  

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks girls.  I hate having to disappoint everyone too.  I imagined so many times DPs face, telling you guys, friends, family.

I feel like I want to pay someone to literally take my body to pieces and see what is actually wrong and why they wont stick around.  Denise is as flabbergasted as we are.  They really are so supportive at that clinic and I will be forever grateful for seeing my embies on the screen and having that hope.

I think we are going to have one final last ditched attempt at Nottingham and ask them to throw everything at us.  Chicago Tests, Assisted Hatching, Drugs, Drugs, Drugs.  If that is a BFN then that is our pregnancy dream well and truly out of the window and onto something else.  Maybe adoption.  Maybe surrogacy.  Who knows.  I know that I cant not be a Mummy and I wont let my DP not be a Daddy.

Once again thanks girls and I am always here to support you no matter what.

Love
A x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

I think you've made the right decision. If you don't have the tests you mentioned then you may always be thinking what if? that's what convinced me to go to Nottingham.
Whatever you decide we'll support you every step of the way.

Lots of hugs
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Anna

I dont know what to say ...............  i was convinced today was going to be your day.

Life can be such a ***** sometimes.

You are in my prayers

Cat xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks Sarah.

Did you have assisted hatching with your cycle at Nottingham?  Denise told me a story of a lady who had repeated failures with them but moved to another clinic and had AH and got pregnant.  I didnt know if it was you or not.

It certainly isnt an easy journey but not one I am willing to give up on just yet.  Like you say, we will be saying what if unless we have those tests.  I have just booked in for 14 May so have til then to try and scrape together £1130 by then or open a credit card!  I think we are going to have to egg share for the cycle.  I know that sounds terrible saying have to but money does become an issue. We have spent around £23k at Hull and just dont have the money to pay for a full price cycle anywhere else.  I would also like to help someone else and also, as silly as it sounds, the prospect of a little bit of me being in the world is not such a bad thing.  Even if I dont get to see him or her grow up.

Did Nottingham do anything different to Hull?  Everything goes fabulously for us up until the 2ww.  I am worried too by the fact that the HCG leaves my system so quickly.  Perhaps that is an issue.  

I look like absolute sh!t so I am going to get a deep hot bath (yep I have been showering with non scented gel, soap, shampoo and conditioner since EC) and lather on some Dove to give me a bit of colour.

xx

Cat, I too was 'almost' convinced.  Signs of OHSS, dizzyness, bloated, chest pains.  All still there but like my DP says, I want it so much I have probably subconsciously imagined it.  Not long now hun til the scan!  Enjoy every second and let me know how many are in there!  I still say 2!!!  xxxx


----------



## Sunnie (Aug 10, 2005)

Anna there are some people who will be parents no matter what it takes and you and Rob are some of those people. You will have a child one day and however it eventually comes to you it will one of the most loved in the world. 

It is such a positive step you have already made making an appt at Nottingham. Making plans is a cathartic thing to do I think. I know when we thought we were going to lose this baby I was on the phone to Nottingham researching and thinking where do we go from here. 

The most heartbreaking thing is knowing how you feel as I can remember the sheer agony of the thoughts that fill your head and how the world just appears a less brighter place.  I am so sorry that you are both having to experience such a sad time.  We are all here to support you however we can - I just wish I could take all the pain away. Simon was almost in tears when I told him at lunch and sends you all his love.

Sunniexx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Oh Jo you say such lovely things.

I rang DP to see how he is and he started crying again on the phone.  I feel so sorry for him stuck at work.  I wish he could come home.  Poor darling.

The truth is the world is a bleaker place without the hope of us having children. We go to work, we come home, we just go through the motions every single day.  No matter how much people tell you not to think about it, to have a holiday, to do this to do that, it is just on our minds constantly and has been for as long as I can remember.  Everything in mine and DPs life is just geared up towards having a child.  I know it may sound dramatic but I just dont know what the point is without having a child.  I prayed so very very hard to God, to my loved and lost ones and still my prayers have not been answered.  It did make me wonder if there is a God or if there is Heaven where our loved ones go and the answer is still yes because you, my friends, have your miracles and you are the reason that I feel like I still have hope for one last go.  

I want to do it before the end of the year and then if it is negative start 2008 afresh and try and put it all behind us.  Maybe I can pursuade one of my patients to give me their baby in exchange for hard cash to pay for their drugs!  Hmmm now there is a thought.

My bath is awaiting me and a nice glass of wine (Asti girl tho so dont get too excited)!

Once again thank you for all of your support.

Love 

Anna x

PS Jo give Simon a big hug from me and tell him how grateful I am for his constant prayers for us.  Your baby will be so gorgeous both in looks and personality.

xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi me again

Anna- no I didn't have assisted hatching so it wasn't me.
Of course money is an issue- don't apologise for saying that it's just a shame we have to pay at all.
I'm trying to remember my treatment at Nottingham....

I was started on metformin for mild PCOS
I was on gonal f and buserelin
I was scanned every day during the last few days of stimming and had bloods taken at every appointment to determine the stimms dosage.
I was on clexane and cyclogest for the first 12 weeks of pregnancy.
Both our chicago tests came back ok.
Will let you know if I think of anything else

Hope you enjoyed your bath
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi girls

I feel a bit cruel putting this message on today of all days.

I have been for my scan - there is one baby, not two and it has a very strong heartbeat and looks perfect.  We are both very happy and got three lovely pics to take away with us.  Its hard to see on the pics cos baby is only 2cm but will get one up as soon as i can so everyone can see.

Anna - i hope you are feeling a little better, i know there is a long way to go but you know if any of us can help you we will.

Cat xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Oh Cat dont feel like that honey.  Its such a special time for you and I am truly pleased that your scan was fab.

Cant wait to see the pic!  Oh 2cm how cute.  But so huge from those little 4 cells!

Well done and congrats again

Anna xxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Cat- im so pleased for you. Did they give you a due date?
Looking forward to seeing the piccie.
Take care
Sarah x


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hiya girls 
Anna 
i am pleased you have set the ball rolling for another cycle 
i dont blame you for going to Nottingham & having extra tests done 
i know you are heartbroken but you have a great attitude 
you just find the streangth to carry on dont you 
i agree with what jo said one day you WILL be a mummy and a great one you will be too i just hope your not waiting too much longer !!
take care hunny 

hiya cat 
congratulations on your scan how exciting 
cant wait to see the picture 

hello to everybodyelse 
hope you are all well 

luv vee xxxxxx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi again

Yes they did give me an approx due date.  They said I was between 8 weeks 5 days and 9 weeks 1 day meaning estimate due date between 20th november and 23rd november.  I have to have a caesarean so dont know how the booking for that works, whether you have it on your due date or when they can fit you in!

Have another scan next wednesday maybe they will be able to date it better.  Denise found it hard to get the crown rump length cos it wouldnt stop wriggling around!!

love to all

cat


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hiya cat 
when you have a c/section you are normaly booked in 1 week before your due date 
to help preventing you going into spontaneous labour 
enjoy seeing your little bean again next week 
luv vee xxxxx


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hiya all
I am so sorry Anna...you will be a mummy some day and please dont give up hope. Perhaps the chicago tests are the right thing cos' something seems to happen once those brill embies get inside hun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Take care of yourself
Love Claire


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Morning girls

I am so tired this morning I must have got about 2 hours sleep last night, feel sick and bloated all night.  I need matchsticks to keep my eyes open.

How are you this morning anna??  Have been thinking about you chick.  

Thanks for the info on the c-section date - am a bit scared about having that done but have plenty of weeks left to contemplate that scenario in my head.  I read that you stay in hospital for five days after you have had it done and i really dont fancy that.  Have spent enough time in hospital in my time.

going to get a nice card and pressie for the girls at the clinic today to say big thank you for making our dreams come true.

Hope everyone is ok this morning

love cat xx


----------



## Sunnie (Aug 10, 2005)

Cat am so pleased that all was well wth your scan.

Anna - sending you all our love today.

Hello to everyone 

Sunniexx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Hope everyones ok.
Cat, im so pleased that your scan went ok,  it must be pretty nerveracking.  and Anna, im so sorry. i must have logged on half a dozen times on wednesday, checking to see if you had posted, and had tears streaming down my face when you did.     i know nothing i can say can make you feel any better, but im thinking of you hun.  

I collected my drugs on tuesday and had a mock ET, and finally got to meet the lovely Denise who i have heard so much about from you lot!!!    I started my injections this morning. Theyre not half as bad as i thought they would be, i was fretting over nothing,    but i did feel a bit icky a couple of hours later, but i guess its to be expected.  

Hope everyone else is ok 

love to you all

S
xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi girls

Just a quickie to check in and let you know that we are ok.  I went to work today.  I had to dust myself off and get back into the swing of things.  As you know too well, our lives have been taken over by IVF and babies so I now have to try and put my hard face on and get back into the swing of life.  It was a struggle and I had to go outside for tears a few times.  Two girls had bought me a lovely angel named 'courage'.  As you can imagine I was in pieces.  And my BF and her husband and little boy had sent me the most gorgeous bouquet.  I am so grateful to have such lovely friends.

Well we have booked a holiday for 4 June.  We are going to Turkey to stay in a quiet villa which will be nice and is something to focus on.  We also booked the Chicago Tests for 14 May with a follow up at the end of June for the results.

Cat - you poor thing, try not to fret about the c-section.  My SIL had an emergency one but was actually fine within about 10 days.  Back into her pre pregnancy jeans etc.  Try and get your head around it so you dont worry too much sweetie.  We got the clinic a card on our ET day.  I had plans to get them chocs but it was Easter Monday and nowhere was open!  I felt really bad too because I had actually got Denise a card and a little gift.  I know they are a team but she has really helped me.  Even if she doesnt think she has.

Scooby - thanks for your message hun.  Told you the jabs werent that bad!  Remember to pinch your skin and inject - it doesnt hurt as much!  Good luck with your cycle.  Everyone will be routing for you.

Readie - good luck with your cycle too hun.  You and Scooby are at the same stage, just a day apart!

To all my other girls - thank you thank you thank you.  You are all so lovely and supportive.  I am only sorry that I put a frown upon your face.  But you will get good news from me one day!  Hopefully before the end of the year is out!

Please keep me updated with all your progress!  I am a FF addict so will be still contributing to the board and love to hear your good news.

Love

Anna x


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hiya girls 
cat i had a emergancy c/ section and it was great i have recovered very well 
its not as scary as you think my hubby actually had his head over the curtain watching ewwwwwwwww
you are a little sore after but if you try to get yourself up and out of bed you can be home within 3 days i did !! 

hiya Anna 
good for you booking a holiday its much deserved 
good luck for the chicago tests i hope it brings you some answers 
you have a lot of lovely supportive friends and family around you how lovely 
take care hun xxxxxxxxxxxx

hi scooby 
good luck for your cycle keep us posted on your progress 

luv vee xxxx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi girls

Good to here from you scooby - glad your first day injecting wasnt too bad for you.  You will be a pro in no time.

Vee - its good that you were home in 3 days after your c-section.  Thats definately something to aim for.  I think it must be horrible when visiting is over and you are left on your own with baby and strangers!!  I think i want to be home asap afterwards.

Anna - the holiday sounds just what you need.  We are going to turkey on 7th june now denise has said its ok for me to go (we had already paid for it!!).  We went for the first time last year and it was lovely.  Shopping is excellent too for things like handbags (got a fab fake prada- you cant tell the difference and i was the envy of all my mates cos i told them it was real ha ha ha).  It sounds like you have a lovely bunch of friends and family.

Well disaster struck today.  I went to meet my mum for lunch.  I showed her the scan pictures and she said she would hang onto them for me to show to my dad and then laminate them for us on the work machine so they would last forever.  I thought it was a great idea.  She has just phoned in tears to say that when she put the pictures in the laminator they all went black and you cant see anything anymore.  I am devasted but had to tell her it was ok because she was so upset she had ruined our pictures.

I am going to ring the clinic tomorrow and see if they can print us some more because we hardly got the chance to show anyone and i have nothing to look at to feel better.

You dont think this is a bad omen do you??  I am really worried now.

Cat xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi girls

Well i said it was a bad omen didnt i that my pictures got ruined.  Well last night i had some spotting and have had some more bleeding this morning.  I tried to ring denise (oh my god she is on hols until next thursday!!!!) so spoke to audrey and prof killick is going to see me at 10:45.  

Please would you all keep your fingers and toes crossed for our little baby, we want it so much.

Cat xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Oh Cat

You must be worried sick. As you know lots of people have bleeds and are ok. Please let us know how you get on. I don't think it's a bad omen- I think it's your bubba's way of getting some more pics for you.

Thinking of you
Sarah x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Cat I know you will be worried sick but I agree with Sarah, it is your baby's way of getting you to see him and her again and to get more pics.

My BF bled many times during her pregnancy and she had a healthy little boy.  Please try not to worry and get yourself worked up.  I know that is so much easier said than done.

I am keeping everything crossed for you, your DH and your baby.

Love
Anna x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi girls

You were all right - it would seem my baby is one little attention seeker!!!!

I had another scan which showed a haemato-salpinx (dont know if i spelt that right) which is like a hydrosalpinx but with a bit of blood mixed in and they think it must have been that giving the bleeding.  They said the baby is doing fine and is completely sealed off so nothing bad will happen.  I am so relieved.

Has anyone else had a haemato-salpinx??  Going to google it in a minute.

I did get some more pics though - hurrah - PLUS I GOT 2 4D ONES like the ones in the magazines.  Quite strange really it kinda looks like a piece of cauliflower!!!

Cat xx

PS how is everyone else today i feel like such a drama queen.


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Phew!

So glad that your little cauliflower is ok- looks like you're going to have your hands full with this one! The little minx.
Are we going to see the piccies?

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Sarah - will get pics up as soon as i can i need my dad to scan them in for me but he is working lates this week so may have to be at the weekend.  

Cat xx


----------



## Sunnie (Aug 10, 2005)

Cat - phewey just logged on and started to panic but hurray all is well   

Anna - I know you don't have a choice but to have such a positive fighting spirit is such a gift and not one that everyone is blessed with.  I am so glad you are having a holiday and also that you have decided to go for the chicago tests. We will be with you every step of the way whether its frowning or smiling - thats our job!

Love to all

Sunniexx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi girls

Vee - I am loving the new pic of your princess!  You didnt tell us you were related to Angelina Jolie!  Those lips are so gorgeous!  She is gonna be breaking hearts all over town!

Cat - so pleased the scan was ok.  My BF had a haemotoma which was the reason for her bleeding.  As I said she now has a little boy - the one in my profile!  Absolutely gorgeous!

Sunnie - thank you so much for the message.  Today has been up and down.  DP is now angry about it all and I just want answers which unfortunately we cant get just yet.  It all seems a bit surreal to be honest.  I have been officially trying for a baby since 2001 and now, 6 years later am no nearer to my dream.  It's so daunting but hopefully these tests will reveal the answer. If they come back clear then I dont know what we will do.  More screaming, shouting and crying I think!

Well AF has now arrived which is the final nail in the coffin isnt it.  Arrrggh.  Actually last night was a little weird because when I wiped (sorry tmi) there was something unusual there which looked like what I imagine the 'plug' to be like when labour is on its way.  Anyway, nothing further until this afternoon when it came very heavy.  I suppose it is good that it has arrived as I wont be wondering if the results could possibly be wrong and torturing myself further.

I had many tears last night too as text my SIL to tell her it hadnt worked and got the following reply back:  "well what about letting someone else grow your baby?  I wish I had done that, labour is horrific".  How insensitive?!  To be honest, after some of the things she has said to me lately, I wonder if she really does want me to succeed.  Just before my ET she told me that my mum had told her that Izzy will always be her most important grandchild because she was her first and that none of the others will compare to her!  Even if my mum had said that, it is not very nice to repeat it!  

Hope you all have a fabulous weekend Hull Chicks!  I am at work tomorrow morning and then have plans of a BBQ for 2 and perhaps a night at the flicks!

Love
Anna x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi girls

Well anna, i think if my SIL had said what yours did i would have slapped her.  People who get pregnant straight away never understand the pain us FF's go through to achieve our dreams.  And when you have your baby, it will be the most important grandchild because it will be a "special baby" that will be wanted so much.

Sunnie - love the dancing bananas they summed up exactly how i felt when i walked out of the scan room this morning.

I am having my hair done in the morning - lowlights now that i cant have a full head colour (dont want to hurt baby) and then off to meet my friend for lunch.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend.

love cat xx


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hiya Anna 
tks for your kind words about Sophia  xxxxxxxxxx

i cant believe how incensitive your SIL is been after you have been so supportive to her 
it feels like a kick in the teeth dosnt it grrrr
if your mum did say that your SIL overstepped the mark by repeating it and maybe exaggerating 
i think a mother and daughter are always closer and all children will be treat the same but like cat said yours will be extra special to everybody for what you will have gone through 
enjoy your bbq its meant to be nice tomorrow  

awwwwwwwwww cat i cant believe what happened with your scan pics 
but glad you have got some more and your bubba is doing well naughty bubba scaring you like that 
you are going to have a right little tinker on your hands 

hiys to everybodyelse 
hope you are all well have a good week end 
luv vee xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Anna- I think we just have to accept that some people just don't get it when it comes to infertility/ivf etc but that was very insensitive of your sil. I could write a book about all the insensitive things that have been said to me over the years.
As Vee said there's a closer bond between mother and daughter that she is never going to be able to interfere with that.

Nothing to report here-bit boring really-doing housework whilst dh looks after sophie..oooh the excitement!

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Oooh, im scared.      

Where is everybody......! 

The Hull thread is always near the top of the page, today i had to search for it!!

Is everyone ok....?  

S
xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Scooby

Thought i'd post so you're not billy no mates. I don't really have anything exciting to say apart from   hope everyone is ok. You're obviously all working too hard.
Hope the injections are going okay.

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi

yeah, the injections are going ok, i now have a rainbow of bruises on my belly and have to search for a fresh place to inject in the morning!   
Not having too many side effects either other than tiredness & headaches, although i am milking it with DH, making out that its worse than it is so he will make me extra cups of tea and give me the last choccy biccy!!       

S
xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi girls

Hope you are ok.

Well I am already counting the days til the tests at Nottingham.  I got one of the nurses to do my bloods on Friday and they came back today with raised lymphocytes.  So I possibly have an infection of somesort (feel ok in myself tho).  I googled it and it came back with leukemia (my god you could worry yourself by googling) and also found something about raised lymphocytes being associated with natural killer cells and IVF failure.  So complex.  But if there is something revealed then in a way I will be relieved because we can then go ahead again with alternative drugs.  

Scooby and Readie - hope the DRing is going well.  If you get headaches then I highly recommend 4head.  Its brilliant.  

Sarah & Vee - hope the girls are ok.  You two should get together and enjoy playing in the park with your girls now the nice weather is here.

Sunnie, Pi30, Rach and Cat - hope your bumps are all growing nicely and you are enjoying this magical time.

Lots of love

Anna x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all

Anna - you are sounding a little more positive now.  I'm sure it wont be long until you find out what the cause of the infertility is then you can start your treatment again.

Scooby - i did the same when injecting.  I actually thought my hubby enjoyed watching me squirm when he did them for me so it was only fair for me to get the sympathy vote.  Its even better now we are pregnant - he cooks and cleans and everything, its like he is a new man!!!  

I got this fab t-shirt today which says "baby under construction" on it.  At least now people will think i am pregnant not fat!!!

I have got to stop spending!!!!

Have an appointment with the thyroid clinic so hopefully everything will be ok, apparently pregnancy makes thyroid conditions worse so have to be checked every four weeks now.

Hope everyone had a nice weekend

Love cat xx


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi everyone, hope things are ok with everyone, i have to confess, i am here for a bit of a moan really, i dont know whats wrong me, i dont know if its just me but i am bursting into tears for no reason, i started today cos the washer dispenser drawer wont shut, but i was on the phone to Dyson at the time, ohh i was so embarrassed, poor DP just looked at me, i ran into the kitchen and he came through and gave me a cuddle, he asked me what was upsetting me and i said i didnt know, then i burst out laughing! its like i have a mental condition or something, sometimes im singing, all happy the next minute im a blubbering wreck, anyone else having this??

Rach, (the weirdo)


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi all
Sorry for not being around much. Its been a strange week. Anna getting a BFN has left me feeling deflated and upset, I really think that she is an amazing person... what courage and resiliance!!!!!!!!!!!

Then my friend had her baby on Sunday morning 8 weeks early, so although i am over the moon for her I am very worried, and find my self bursting into tears when i think of them.
Probably pregnancy hormones, are making me more emotional than usual guys!!!!!!


I am at work for the rest of the week so hopefully staying busy will help, although my job can be very stressful and also very emotional at times so there is a really good chance that i will be in tears with my patients. God help anyone who has to see me this week!!!!!!!!!!

My new coping strategy of swimming has gone out the window as well as i seem to have developed pelvic pain!!! baaaahhhhh!!!!!

Take care everyone
Will try and be cheerier next time
Love Claire


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey Rach - you are not the only weirdo.

Last night we had some friends round and one of my girlfriends said that she could tell i was pregnant because i had put a lot of weight on in my face.  As soon as they had gone i ran upstairs grabbed a teddy and sobbed for half an hour.  There was no consoling me.  It just really upset me.  I have battled with my weight for many years fluctuating between a 10 and a 14.  I dont know why i cried, i really want a baby bump its just the thought of having a fat face that hurt!!!

I am also crying at TV commercials etc which i dont usually do.  At this rate will have to invest in waterproof mascara.  It just wont stay on!!!

Another scan tomorrow so yep - there is another cry!!!

Hope all this upset doesnt harm the baby.

Hope your friend and baby are Ok Claire.

Love to all

cat xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Aww 

huge   to all the bump buddies. I'm afraid it gets worse I find myself blubbering at everything and that's 6 months after giving birth-i've never been this emotional in all my life.

I was going to tell you all how sad I am that my maternity leave ends in a few weeks but it might set you all off! 

I'd best come back when I've got something cheery to say.

oops...I just typed that I'm glad everyone's ok   good job I noticed.

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Me again
  
Talking of blubbering-just watched gmtv and that Sharon Davies the swimmer was on it and she had a baby after 8 cycles of ivf. I'm afraid that set me off!  
Hope you are all feeling better today
Take care
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Morning girls

I have my scan at the maternity hospital at 2:30 today.  Cant wait to see little bubba on the screen today.  I am expecting he has grown a lot this week as my morning sickness for the last three days has been the worst ever so something has been going on in there!

I saw the interview with sharon davies too - it makes me feel so blessed to have got this far - i still pinch myself cos i still cant believe i am pregnant or that i will end up with a baby at the end of all this.

Its good that TV shows such things because it gives others an insight into our world and how hard it is us for us.

I am having a nice day anyway - it would seem all the light bulbs are getting changed in the street lights down my street today and the workman doing it looks like someone out of the diet coke break ad - cool or what!!!  Might go and ask if he fancies a cuppa ha ha ha.

Love

catxx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Have been for my scan and they dated me at 9 weeks 6 days so a day behind what i thought.  He is 3.2 cm and playing around a lot.

Am booked in for my 20 week scan as well.  Cant believe i have to wait 10 weeks now until we get to see baby on the screen again.  I am such a worrier - am thinking of hiring a doppler machine so we can check on the baby's heartbeat at home.

Has anyone else tried there - which ones are the best??

Hope you are all enjoying the sunshine

cat xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Cat
So glad your scan went ok. They seem to grow so quick don't they. I've never used a doppler so can't help you there. Are you going to any antenatal classes because they usually listen to the heartbeat which is very reassuring. I went every 4 weeks from about 10 weeks I think.
The weather's lovely isn't it seeing as it was so dull this morning.
I'm currently trying to wean Sophie- she had carrot for the first time today and it went everywhere except her mouth- going to bath her in a mo to get the carrot out of her hair and ears!  

Take care everyone
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Sarah at least it only ended up in her hair and ears - could have been worse, maybe on your walls

I dont really know what i am doing antenatal class wise.  I was supposed to have my booking in appointment with the midwifes at newington health centre on anlaby road at 13 weeks but when i saw my thyroid specialist on tuesday he said to cancel that appointment as my doctor shouldn't have referred me there and i should be going to the joint obstetrician&thyroid clinic at HRI under Mr Lindow.  He said he was faxing off the referral and that i would hear something the next day but havent heard anything.  I dont know if thats the same as the midwife service or what.  I am starting to worry a little because it says in the books and magazines that antenatal and parent craft classes get booked up quickly and i havent seen anyone yet!!!

Do you need the antenatal classes if you are having a c-section or not??

Hubby and I are really keen on the parent craft classes as neither of us have ever changed a nappy before and we need to learn the basics.

Maybe i will give the secretary a ring today at HRI and see whats happening.

Cat xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Cat
Do you think it's something we said? Are we being ignored?  

Did you ring the secretary?

You will still need to go to the classes. They are really helpful-if you are like us we hadn't been around babies for years and didn't have a clue. They teach you all sorts even things like how to sterilise bottles, what they should wear for bed , how to bath them. We used dolls and dh dropped it on it's head!    which didn't go down too well with the instructors.

Hope everyone is ok and just too busy to come on here
Take care
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Ha ha ha was thinking the same thing myself.

Everyone else must be working hard while we have far too much time on our hands.

I spoke to the secretary but she hasnt received my referral yet so she doesnt know what i have been referred for??!!  Ah, the joys of the NHS eh!!

Will try again tomorrow.

I need to know how to do all the stuff you mentioned.  Are the classes during the day or after work??  Its just that we would both want to go but dont know how hubby would be fixed for getting time off every four weeks or so.

Cat xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Mine was a 6 week course every wednesday night from 7-9. Mine were at one of the surestart classes- a lot of the health centres do them now. I can't think how I was referred to them but I got info about the classes through the post. They do antenatal classes/check ups and then baby/toddler groups. I can pop in on fridays and get Sophie weighed and speak to a health visitor.

I had a similar problem because I was initially referred for my antenatal care at the surestart centre but then mr Mcguinness kept telling me to cancel the appointments as he wanted to see me at the women and childrens. It got very confusing.
Anyway what I'm trying to say is you could ring the newington centre and ask them about classes or I think they do classes at hri as well.
Hope I've not confused you with all that waffle.
Take care
Sarah x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi girls

Sorry I have not been on.  Been up and down with emotions.

Care have told me that they will not treat me until my prolactin levels are sorted out.  I feel quite aggrieved now because they said my high prolactin WILL have an impact on the success of IVF yet Hull have always said it didnt matter and have never monitored it.  Care in Nottingham have a success rate of 60% so I am presuming that they know what they are talking about.

I went to my GP last night and told her so she has referred me to a specialist.  She wasnt prepared to give me a prescription tho.  I really really cried in there and she made me feel like a silly girl!  It makes me laugh how my patients come through stating what they want and they get it, yet I go for a bit of help and get nothing!

Anyway enough of my moans!

Cat glad the scan went well.  Get on the list for the classes as my friend missed out cos she didnt get told to book on.  My other friend went and loved it.  She said there were some right characters there with her but she also made some good friends who she has stated in touch with.  Can I be cheeky and ask what thyroid probs you have?  I have the pituitary tumour but now have some symptoms of thyroid troubles and I believe they can be kick started by pituitary tumours.  

Sarah you are so full of good advice chick.  When I get my BFP you are gonna be my first port of call!

Love to all of you Hull Chicks

Anna x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi girls

Sarah - yes you are a fountain of knowledge i will definately give them a call at newington tomorrow sometime.  I dont want to miss out on any classes. 

Hi Anna - I dont quite know what happened with my thyroid.  We did our first cycle of IVF in 2005 and got the BFP in July but miscarried at 5 weeks (probably biochemical but could have been underlying thyroid condition).  After the miscarriage weight just fell off me even though I was eating for england.  I was getting married in the october and every time i went for a dress fitting they kept telling me to stop losing weight as they couldnt take in my dress anymore but i wasnt dieting i was eating more than normal ( i was permanently hungry!).  I went to the doctors and they tested bloods for everything and it came back as a severely overactive thyroid.  The thyroid specialist Prof Atkin believes it is because I got pregnant - some women develop a thyroid condition when they miscarry or give birth.  Apparenly my mum had it when she had me and she was ill for a long time before it was diagnosed.  It can run in the family but i have other auto immune diseases - i had ulcerative colitis for 9 years until it was all removed and i have a condition with my liver too.  The can all be linked.

It has taken about a year to get it sorted out with drugs and back to normal so i could do this cycle of IVF and i have to be closely monitored now with blood taken every four weeks.  Prof Atkin told me on tuesday that as soon as i have the baby it will come back with a vengeance and i will be ill again and will have to have loads more medication again.  

I think with an overactive thyroid you miscarry if left untreated and if you have an underactive thyroid then you cant get pregnant at all.  

I hope this helps!!!

I think the best thing you can do is get your bloods tested for EVERYTHING and go from there.  There is no point sorting out the prolactin when there could be something else underlying.  

I am worried i wont be able to breast feed because my weight loss could be extreme after birth and i really have my heart set on doing it.

Cat xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Oh Cat you poor thing.  It was Prof Atkin who diagnosed my microprolactinoma.  That itself can cause thyroid probs and I think that is what has happened with me.  I am so tired all the time, I cant lose weight, my hair is falling out, swollen ankles, eyesight problems, headaches.  Its horrid!  The Dr wont test me for anything!  I think she thinks I am making it up!  I have got a referral to see Prof Atkin so hopefully he will do more tests.  Apparently there is a condition called Hashimotos and Secondary Hypothyroidism where if you have pituitary tumour, your white blood cells can eat at your thyroid.  

What meds do you take then?

Cat you have done so well with this ivf and success.  I have just been reading Dr Beer's book and the problems that people with autoimmune issues have getting pregnant is unbelievable - well done you - and well done to your strong baby!

A x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi All

Cat - wow you have been through it haven't you? You've certainly got a litle fighter in there.

Anna- how will they treat your prolactin levels? I look after patients who have had pituitary tumours removed but I don't really know the ins and outs of it all with regards to levels etc. I know a lot of the women I see have had trouble conceiving.
Can't believe your dr thinks you're making it up. 

As for being a fountain of knowledge it's called learning by your mistakes. I wish babies came with an instruction manual but they don't.

Take care everyone at least we now know you're still talking to us. We thought you'd started another thread and not told us  

Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Morning all

Anna - i am not currently taking any medication i was told to stop it when i got pregnant by Prof Atkin but was taking propylthiouracil for a little over a year which brought my levels into the "normal limits".  I am right at the bottom of the scale now so if i carried on taking it i would become underactive whereas i can stop taking it now and how more room for my levels to go up and still be normal.  Thats why i have to be checked every four weeks cos may have to start taking them again.  

You have to be careful with thyroid drugs cos some arent safe for use in pregnancy or for conception.  I have to take the propyl drug and not carbimazole because that causes deformities or something.  

I know the waiting time to see prof atkin can be ages.  Why dont you ask your doc to fax your referral to classic hospital or nuffield and see him next week.  I have done that before and you dont get invoiced for about 4 weeks and it costs about £90.  Worth every penny i reckon and if you need bloods done he writes the cards out and you could take them into work and get them done there maybe.  I dont know about you but i am the most impatient person in the world!!!

Sarah - yes he must be a little fighter i reckon, i just hope he carries on fighting!

Love cat xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hiya Sarah - my prolactin has been treated with medication in the past but it makes me really poorly.  I had an MRI about 5 years ago and there is a tumour on my pituitary gland but it was small.  Im just wondering if the IVF drugs have increased the size cos I am having all sorts of headaches and seeing double, blurry vision etc.  I hope it hasnt.  How is Sophie?  When do you go back to work hun?  

Cat - you are already calling the baby him?!  Mothers intuition eh.  I have booked in with Prof Atkin at Classic for 14 May - the same day I go to Notts but its on the evening so will be back in time.  I actually saw him a while ago as a private patient and as an NHS patient - I have to say I noticed the difference in his approach because when I was an NHS patient he was completely different with me!  Didnt have much time etc!  I am going to go armed with information and hope that he can sort me out!

Pi30 - how are you hun?  Where are the bump pics?!  Have you been buying anything yet?

Sunnie - what are your nursery plans?  We need another bump pic too!  Get Simon to snap away!

Scooby & Readie - how is the DRing going?  Well I hope.  Let us know when your scans are.

Rach - hun how are you?  When is your next scan?  And again, a bump pic please!!!

Vee - hope you are ok.  Not heard from you for a while but presume thats cos you are busy doing Mummy stuff!!

My BF little boy has had chicken pox.  She sent me a pic when I was at work and I was so shocked I cried on the spot!  Poor little mite.  Looks so painful.  I went out and bought him a new toy, new jim jams and lots of yummy food!  

Well its Sunday bath time for me!  I put on St Tropez last night cos am so pale and it needs washing off!!  Poor DP got in from the theatre and wondered what had happened...I looked like I had been rolling around in chocolate.  Hehe.  I wouldnt waste choc tho!

Lots of love to you all

Anna x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Anna

It's good that you're seeing Prof Atkin on the 14th because you need to get checked out if you are having headaches and visual problems. As you say it can mean that the tumour has increased. BUT on the other hand the symptoms could be perfectly innocent.  I hope I haven't worried you but I like to give it straight if you know what I mean. If you didn't have that appointment I would have said see your gp or an optician. 

Have you got a lovely tan today? I always end up streaky.

Im back at work week beginning 7th may-not long now. Looking forward to using my brain again but will miss Sophie. I'm going back on 24hrs worked over 2 x 12hr shifts. They are long shifts but it means I only work 2 days a week.

I hope your BFs little boy gets better soon bless him-it must be awful especially with the warm weather as well.

Hope everyone's had a lovely weekend

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hiya Sarah

I prefer you telling me straight!  The symptoms that I have were dismissed by my GP as being stress related but I know that they are not.  I just hope Prof Atkin takes me seriously.  It's funny but I do think we all know our own bodies.  I always 'knew' from a young age too that having a baby wouldnt be as simple as making out with my other half.  Strange.

Sarah you will love being Sarah again and not just Mummy.  Sophie will benefit from time with others too.  Is she being cared for by family or going to nursery?  Two days will be great and you will soon get into the swing of it.  My BF works at HRI too and she does two long days.  It's working out fine so far and funnily enough after Coby spending the day with his auntie and cousins, he came home really really babbling instead of just cooing too.  My BF is convinced he must get bored of spending all day everyday with her and it seems she is right cos he is loving his days without her!

Well my tan isnt that bad actually!  I have one little spot that I have missed on my cheek but I can cover that with bronzer!!  It absolutely reeked last night - I hate the smell of self tan!  And my bath water this morning was yuk!  Brown tint!  Nice.

I went on the back of DP's motorbike today.  OMG!  I really thought I would die!  He has been nagging me to go on so I gave it a go but my arms werent long enough to hold onto the grab rail comfortably and I only found out when we were going really fast!  Never again!

Lots of love - hope you have had a nice weekend.

Anna x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Anna LOL at you on the motorbike. I can't even ride a bicycle on the road without being scared never mind going on a motorbike.

Sophie is going to be looked after by dh and my mum. It's funny because I've been thinking that she must be getting bored of me by now as she spends 99% of her time with me. I'm looking forward to being me again and anyway work's always that busy you don't have time to think or worry.

I hope you get some answers at your appointments. Who are you seeing at Nottingham?

Take care everyone
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Morning girls

Hope everyone had a nice weekend.

Anna - it sounds like you have got yourself organised with all your appointments etc.  I too have noticed the difference with consultants when you pay privately.  You get at least half an hour for starters.  Then there is the bonus of the coffee and biccies!

Sarah - you will be fine going back to work.  I wish I was working at the moment.  I gave up my full time job last year to temp as on my last IVF cycle my boss was very unsympathetic and i was in tears all the time, and asking for time off was virtually impossible.  So this time hubby agreed the best thing to do would be to leave and temp so i was in control of my hours and could have whatever time off i wanted.  That all worked out fine during the treatment but now I am pregnant, nobody will employ me!  

All of the agencies that I usually use (i never had a week without work) never seem to have anything now although i see jobs listed on their websites.  I am sure they just wont employ me because I am pregnant but I cant prove it.  So i am really miserable at home all the time and worried that I wont be entitled to any government maternity pay or anything when baby comes.

All this worrying is driving me mad.  I have never claimed benefits in all my life and quite honestly I would be a bit ashamed to go to the job centre but hubby has made me ring up for an appointment this week.  I am dreading mingling with all the chavs.

Thats my whinge out of the way anyway.

Got some fab maternity jeans at the weekend from red herring at debenhams.  They are soooooo comfy and i even went out in them on sat night and didnt feel like a frump!

Love cat xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Cat

Make sure you get everything you're entitled to that's what I say. I don't really know much about it but you may be able to claim something now you're pregnant. Don't feel ashamed-you've worked hard unlike some of them and as long as you know that sod everyone else. I was on the dole for a few months until I started my nurse training and it is hard queuing up with the chavs when you are genuinely desperate to work and they're doing everything to avoid work. Get everything you can out of them. Oohh I feel better after that rant I think it's because I've got Jeremy Kyle on and it winds me up. She's preggars and on drugs-the selfish cow.

Anyway...deep breath...

Stop worrying and look after that bubba of yours. 
Take care
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Sarah I know you are right.  I have rang the job centre plus number and they said I am entitled to loads of stuff and have an appointment for thursday morning.  I should be able to backdate it from beginning of april too which will be handy cos we can put that towards baby stuff.  Luckily hubby has a good job but i do feel guilty.  I feel like i have to clean the house thoroughly every day, do all the washing and ironing, shopping and make sure there is a nice tea on the table for when he comes home because he has been at work all day.  I am looking forward to our holiday in june so we can spend some quality time together.  Now i am not working we dont have the socialising fund we did before and we dont seem to get out much!!  Probably good practice for having a baby though!

I cant watch jeremy kyle - all those chavs do my head in.  Non of them have ever heard of contraception and all the women never know who fathered their kids!!!!!

Cat xx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Hope everyones doing ok.
My DR'ing is going ok, ive just been having bad headaches, but i gave up caffine the day i started injecting, im only drinking decaff tea, but im sure someone told me if you give up caffine abruptly it can give you a headache for a few weeks while your body adjusts.  Is this true?    has anyone else heard of this.  I used to drink about 15 cups of strong tea a day before i gave it up   , so i guess im in withdrawl!! 
Been feeling a bit tired too, but im very lucky in that i work from home, in my garage, on my own,  so ive been downing tools & having the odd siesta if i feel tired!!  

Im going for my baseline scan ( is that what its called?) on friday afternoon.  Its my birthday tomorrow so my mums coming with me on friday and were going into hull shopping first. Yippee! Retail Therapy!!

Hope everyones enjoying the sunny weather. Im stuck doing my VAT return today, but i might have a siesta in the garden later!!    

S
xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey scooby good to hear from you.

I had the same sort of headaches for about a week when i gave up caffeine but just keep telling yourself it wont be for long.  I have the occasional proper coffee now that I am pregnant but limit it to a couple of times a week.

Sounds like you may be starting the stimming at the weekend then??  It seems to be going quite quickly for you.  I was down regging for ages on this cycle cos my bleed never arrived on time.

Not sure about the VAT return but the retail therapy sounds good to me!  Enjoy yourself.

Cat xx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Yeah, im quite surprised that things seem to be going smoothly, generally as a rule with me & DH whatever we are doing, if something can go wrong it always does.   Weve had so many bad things go wronng this year already and its only May. Maybe i was having all my bad luck in one go, and thats it for this year!! lets hope so!       But yeah, everythings going to plan so far - AF turned up only 2 days later that normal, and has now been & gone, & my scan is  on friday, and im sure Denise said as long as my scan is ok i think i start stimms on the 11th May, but maybe that date will change, im not sure.



S
xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

I know what you mean about bad luck.  Everyone always makes jokes that I am jinxed because I have had so many illnesses in my life and various things going wrong but this time it was my time and its sounding likes its yours as well!

I have that much scar tissue inside me i have been in quite a lot of pain during the pregnancy, not just the growing pains but when i go to the loo as well and for a bit afterwards.  But i have to keep telling myself that the pain is a good side as it means baby is growing and thats why it hurts and then i can cope with it!

Cat xx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

I was quite worried about that too - i have lots of scar tissue and my bowel, tubes and ab wall are all stuck together. im in quite alot of discomfort sometimes anyway, apparantly its pulling on my bowel  
But when i asked what would happen if i got pg, they said, "oh, it will all be ok, it will all stretch that slowly you wont feel it"  but im guessing its not that simple!!

Its so nice to be able to talk to you lot about things like this  

S
xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

I wouldnt worry too much about it - you are bound to get some pain.  From what you have described your abdomen is full of adhesions like mine but its only for nine months, think of it that way.  You wont care when you are pregnant its worth it.

cat xx

Hurrah one of my temping agencies has rang and she may have some work for me next week.  Yippee freedom from the house.


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi

 Scooby for tomorrow. Hope your scan goes ok on friday and enjoy your shopping.

Cat- fingers crossed that that you get some work.

What a lovely day  

Bye for now
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Oh my god - the Hull Clinic thread is now on page 2 - where is everyone

I hope everyone is OK  You have got me worried now.

Well my dad took me out to Beverley for the day for a wander round the shops and a nice lunch in cafe neros.  I treated myself to a big fat muffin and some well earned caffeine.  Splurged in M&S and got some nice food for tea which I wont have to do much with but could pass off as my own.  Cheeky I know but i am sooooooooo fed up of cooking.

Sickness came back again today.  I must admit I do feel better about the pregnancy when I have it because I know it is growing and everything is OK.  When i dont have it I have little niggling worries.  I have officially got a little baby bump now only noticeable if wearing something clingy which is half my wardrobe as I am too fat for it now.  I have bought some of those vacuum zip up bags that shrink when you attach the hoover to put all my clothes and underwear that doesnt fit into the loft to make way for all the new stuff I will need.  I think i have got a bit addicted to those bags, i keep thinking what else I can shrink and put in the loft.  The teddy collection could be next.  I am sure they are looking at me thinking noooooooooooooooooooo!!!

Well thats about it for today.

Love to all
cat xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Cat

Thanks for bumping the thread.

Glad you had a nice day. I like Beverley and we always end up in Cafe Nero too. There's one just opened in Hull centre which I got excited about until I saw that it would be very difficult to get a pram into on my own-it has a very awkward looking step. Mmm just thought I might get a take out and sit in Queens Gardens next time.

It's great when the baby bump appears isn't it the trouble is in the early days the maternity clothes are too big and your normal clothes too small. I went mad and bought lots of maternity clothes much to dhs dismay but the way I saw it this was probably going to be the only time I was ever going to be pregnant so I wasn't going to scrimp on anything. I'm still using that excuse now when I buy baby clothes.  

Hi to everyone hope you're not working too hard. I'll be joining you next week  

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Happy Birthday Scooby!  

Cat sounds like you had a good day in Beverley.  We went to Seraglio in Beverley last Friday night for a meal and it was gorge!  Highly recommended.  

Sarah hope you are not too worried about going back to work.  At first it will feel strange hun but you will soon get used to it.   

Vee where are you?!  And Readie?!  And Sunnie?!  And Pi30?!  And last but not least Rach?!  

Well the news today from me is that I have a date to have my tubes unblocked which is 13 (ooo scary) June.  Does anyone know what the recovery time is for this operation?  Prof is doing it with a wire if that helps any further.

Also Prof Atkin emailed me today and said that if I cant tolerate medication for my pituitary tumour (tried it for 6 years and it still makes me ill) then I would have to have surgery.  OMG.  It's my brain!  Not that there is much there.  Do they go through your nose to do it?  Surely they wouldnt slice my head open?  

It feels like everything is all coming at once but then I do want everything sorted.  DP sent me a lovely text today telling me how proud he is of me and that I dont complain and that I am entitled to if I want.  Bless.  I text back saying, I just wanted his baby and would do anything that it took.

Im worried about having time off work too.  I work in the NHS and we had a meeting today where basically every month the new manager (temporary I might add...thank god) is going to name and shame those that are off sick because it lets everyone else down in the team.  We are a REALLY busy and overworked team and I think the sickness is due to the stress and the caseloads (we manage about 50 patients each).  I will be mortified if she mentions me at the meeting but I dont want to take it as leave as took my IVF for that.  Besides, it is a bl**dy operation!

Hope you are all well.  DP is busy building a pergola in the garden.  Why do men + DIY = LOTS OF SWEARING!

Love

Anna x


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hiya girls 
sorry i havent been about latley  
i am just so whacked on a night time latley everything always seems to come at once dosnt it 
Sophia is keeping me busy she is teething bad at the minute 
she is 17 months old now and has just cut her 3rd tooth !!!!!!!!! yippeeeeeeee i hope she gets more soon i am having a terrable time getting her to eat foods ans she is a little gummy bear lol

 scooby hope you are having a lovely day 

ohhhhhh sarah i bet you are dreading going back to work boooooooooooooo 
maternity leave should much longer i took a year off then decided i didnt want to go back i worked for m&s i was sad to leave but made the right decision 

glad you are well Anna 
good luck with the op to have tubes unblocked sorry i cant offer you any advice 
dont worry about work you have had valid reasons for been off they usually put that in consideration 
if they dont there not worth worriying about hun 
hows the garden looking ? 

hello to everybody else 
i hope you are all well 
look forward to catching up with everybody 
luv vee xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Vee-omg do I have to put up with the dribble until she's 17months    she's already putting everything in her mouth- remote controls are her favourite at the mo. If it ain't nailed down she'll chomp on it ( or maybe just suck ).

Anna- I don't know anything about tube unblocking but I can help you with the pituitary surgery. WARNING GRAPHIC DETAILS- They make a small cut in the gum above your top front teeth and go into the nose to reach the tumour. You are usually up and about the next day. I can give you more details if you want IF you need surgery. 
Is there any way you can have a private word with your manager or is she not very approachable? The whole sickness things difficult isn't it. I took 2 weeks sick for every one of my cycles but have never had a day off sick for anything else so on paper my sickness looks c**p but i've not actually been sick IYSWIM?

Hope everyone is ok 

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

HI all - great to hear from you all

Sarah - I am so looking forward to baby proofing my whole house.  Dribbly remote controls - lovely!
I bet this week is flying by now you are back at work next week.  I plan to have a year off if i ever find a job!

Its also good to see that i am not the only one who has used the "well I will only be pregnant once so why cant i buy stuff" line.  To be honest most of what i have bought i have hidden away and DH never really notices if i have something new on - he is a man afterall - unless of course i have borrowed a jumper/t-shirt and then i get told off for putting boob marks in it!

Hi anna - looks like you wont need to have your head sliced open afterall.  You are definately best off getting all of things over and done with and then trying again.  At least you will know you tried your best.  Its interesting Prof K is going to unblock your tubes.  He told me he couldnt do that so you are lucky.  PLus there is the added benefit of no more fertility fees if you can do it "au naturel".  I have heard that in the first couple of months after you have had it done is when there is a higher chance of pregnancy so you and DH will have to have a couple of months of "super lovin" ha ha ha.

love to all

cat xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

we nearly ended up on page 2 again. I can't go back to work I need to keep an eye on this thread.   

My baby was 6 months old yesterday. Where does the time go? It's not fair I want her to stay a baby forever.   .

Hope your scan went ok today Scooby

Take care everyone
Sarah x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Vee the garden is looking great!  But d'ya know what, the first thing I thought was 'Oh a little kiddie would love that'.  The pergola is like a little magical wooden hut and even I want to decorate it with fairy lights!  Its right in the corner of the garden (and we have a lovely sized garden) so like a little secret haven.  I will try and take a pic tomorrow and post it for you to see!  Hehe.  DP is over the moon with his handywork!  Bless Sophia cutting her 3rd tooth!  My BF boy, Coby, is almost 8 months old and still no teeth!  Rosey red cheeks and dribbles but nothing there as yet!  We have been saying for the past 4 months "Oooo it wont be long til the teggys come!".

Sarah arrggghhh about the gum cut thingy.  Yuk!  Do you know Prof Atkin?  I have met him a couple a times.  Once just after he had fallen off his bike and had big bruises all over his face!  If you see him next week put in a good word for me and tell him to get me sorted and quick!  Hate all this waiting.

Cat Prof K said that my blockages are at the womb end so its easier to do?  He said its like sludge basically but the dye didnt get through it so he needs a wire which he ordered (hope he didnt get it cheap on ebay!).  I dont think it will happen naturally for us as do feel there are some immune issues but where there is a will there is a way and so DP will be getting jumped at every opportunity!!!!  I too read about your chances being best within the first couple a months.  Think its something to do with adhesions forming but saying that I read that they begin to form within 24 hours and there is no way that I will be at it within 24 hours!!!

Well I worked out that I have 22.5 hours of lieu time to take so I asked my boss if I could use it for my op instead of being off sick.  Im at Occ Health next week too so gonna mention it to them and my reasons for not wanting to go sick (ie made to feel bad in team meetings!).  I dont even have my own desk (we all hot desk) or consulting room so have asked nicely if I can claim a room for the couple of weeks after my op because I will be sore.  Prof has said he may not be able to do it via laparoscopy and may have to do laparotomy which means a big cut on my tum which in turn only means pain  

Hope you are all ok.  Sarah I will try to help you keep us on page one.  But yeah, speak to your DH and see if you can jack your job to keep our thread going!!  Hehe.

Love to you ALL

Anna x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi Girlies!!

Thanks for the birthday wishes!  I had a fab day, just relaxing, seeing family and taking my lovely doggy for an extra long walk along the cliff top. 

I have got my down reg scan tomorrow, im sure everything will be ok, but i'll keep you all posted.

Can anyone recommend somewhere nice to grab a bite to eat in Hull Centre.  Can you get sarnies at that Cafe Nero place?  Me & my mum are going shopping in Hull before my scan, and i know i;ll be starving by one o clock.  Any ideas ladies...?

know what you mean about the " men & DIY" thing.  My DH has got the weekend off, and wants to start the garden ( currnetly a bomb site/Dingles yard ) and had been printing things off the tinternet about how to do Decking.........Im starting to get worried.   Hes quite good at DIY, but i always get roped in... I ended up pointing the entire garage when him & his dad built it, and i ended up laying the bricks on the new front wall. 
Somehow i dont think my bank holiday will be a relaxing one!!  

S
xx
PS, its no good this having to search for the thread - we always used to be in the top 3 - whats going on??!!


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi girls

Scooby - good luck with your down reg scan today (not that you will need it!).  Yes you can get sarnies at cafe nero, they do nice toasted ones, you just pick it out of the fridge and hand it to the guy at the counter and he will toast it for you.  I am off to Zillis in the old town today for lunch with my mate although stomach feeling a bit wobbly today for some strange reason so dont quite know what i am going to eat!

It must be a man thing about the gardening - my hubby took our old fence down and put in new fence posts about a month ago - still not sign of any fence though or in fact buying any timber and get this -HE IS A JOINER!!!!!

Hi anna - hope your boss lets you take that lieu time for after your op.  If you end up having a laparotomy (i have had 3!) you might be needing a bit more time off that that hun cos you wont be able to drive or anything and it really does hurt once you leave hospital and they give you rubbish painkillers.  You have to think what is more important - work or having a baby!  You have to be careful not to do anything strenuous for about six weeks cos you can get hernias and stuff and we dont want that do we.  

What has everyone got planned for the bank holiday??  I dont know what the weather is going to be like but fancy a day trip out somewhere nice, maybe knaresborough or something.  A change of scenery is always a good thing.  I am sick of staring at these four walls.

love cat xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi All

Scooby- good luck for your scan today. I spent the whole day thinking it was friday yesterday so that's why I wished you good luck.   I seriously need to start using my brain again. 

Anna-wow you're going to be really busy with all your hospital appointments. I don't really know Prof Atkin he comes onto our ward to see his patients but I don't really have that much to do with him.

Cat-we also have fence posts but no fence as it blew down in the wind months ago. LOL at your hubby being a joiner. My dh has no excuse apart from being a lazy b***er.

Thinking of having a drive out to Malton or somewhere tomorrow then going for something to eat tomorrow night. Might go to the Bayleaf Bistro on Cottingham road. It's quite nice and we haven't been for a while.

Have a lovely weekend everyone
Sarah x


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hiya all
Sorry for not being online much..... very busy at work and been a bit poorly... but feeling ok now!!!!

Scooby doo- Good luck with this cycle- let us know how your scan went and when you think ec will be. If you are not sure we could try and guestimate for you hun

MRSMC- I went to bay leaf bistro at xmas on a works do and MY GOD it was awful- food was crap atmosphere dead- service appaling- have u been before. I went to skidby mill the other week and it was gorgeous and not ealy too expensive.

Anna- When do u think that you will be having the op then? its very brave of you hun. I think that you should defo tell occy health about the naming and shaming about sick time at work!! That is such bad practice.... and actually you are entitled to be off sick if u are having an op!!!
There is NO wonder sickness rates are so high when u work in that environment, and no wonder admin never know if anyone is in  the building when i ring and try to talk to someone!!!!!!

Hiya to everyone else- sorry no personals for everyone.


My news it that on Wednesday next week i find out if i am having a pink or blue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOW EXCITING!!!! Then on Thursday I have an appointment with MR Maguiness as he is my doc for pregnancy now- feel a bit nervous about that at i he has only really ever been around when bad stuff was happening!!!!

Take Care All

Claire


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Scooby how did the scan go??

Cat you poor thing have 3 laparotomys.  Bless ya.  But just goes to prove that good things come to those who wait eh?  

Sarah I love Malton.  Infact DP and I used to drive up round there when we were first getting to know one another.    Such good memories.....hope you have a fabulous day.

Pi30 I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited for you!  Then we can start suggesting names etc!!!  Woohoo.  It is a nightmare getting through to our office isnt it?!  Even I have trouble when out on home visits!!!

Well girls, I see that HRI are after Midwifery Assistants.  I have always wanted to be a Midwife but for one reason or another fell into other well paid jobs and now I am seriously considering applying for it.  It would mean a massive pay cut tho.  But then I know that I would be happy in the job.  Everyone always tells me I should do something like that and money is the only thing stopping me.  I am going to speak to DP tonight and see what he says.  At the moment I am top of Band 5 and this is a band 2 job.  The other thing I was thinking of was to apply for part time then do my current job part time too if I was successful.  Sarah/Pi do you know what the shift patterns are like for PT staff?  Can you choose set days??

Thanks lots

Anna x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Anna-why don't you find out whether they have a nurse bank and whether they want midwifery assistants. You could then still do your current job but tell them your availability and they contact you if they need you. You could then find out whether you like the job.
I'm also top band 5 and it sure would be a big pay cut.

Claire-does this mean you're going to find out the sex? I did and I don't regret it even though most people were horrified that i'd found out. It's personal preference isn't it?
I have been to the bistro before and it was ok but we'll see tonight as i've only ever been during the week when it's not busy.

We went to Malton. We were there and back before 12. Madam decided she wanted to get up at 6am. We were in Malton before the shops opened! Knackered now.

Enjoy the rest of the weekend
Sarah x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

hi everyone,

I had my scan on Friday, but its not going to plan.    Apparantly i have got a massive cyst on my right side, and they cant even see my ovary, the cyst is so big.  I cant remember everything she said, cos i was a bit shocked, but first she asked if i had endo ( which i dont - not that im aware of), and then when i was called back in to discuss the scan she said its a big cyst full of fluid and blood clots which sounds horrible, and basically if it doesnt go away, i'll have to have an operation to remove it.  Im not allowed to start my stimms on friday, i have to keep downregging and go for another scan on the 18th to see whats going on. If its gone or shrunk i can carry on, but if not i'll have to have another lap    and i assume that will mean abandoning my first cycle.  
They asked if i had any pain, but to be honest ive had all sorts of aches & pains in my lower abdomen all my life, and to be honest, im used to it, and most of the time it doesnt really register with me its that common, ow i think maybe i should pay more attention to what my bodys saying!!

But on a lighter note, me & DH started the garden yesterday, and when we started fixing the fence, there was a tiny nest in the corner with eggs in it, and when we went to finish the fence this morning they had hatched and there were 5 baby robins in there!!   So we fixed the fence in super quick time so mummy robin could come back and feed them.  Awwww!  So the babydust isnt going to waste, the animals are using it now  

Sorry this is a moaning me post, im just a bit fed up 

Hope everyones doing ok & enjoying the bank holiday  

S
xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

sorry to hear your cycle isnt going too well at the moment scooby, but things could change before your next scan.  I think cysts are fairly common, i never knew that i got them on my ovaries until my first laparotomy in 2001 when they removed a 5 cm one during my operation.  I have had a couple of scans (non IVF related) since for other things and they have picked up on them too but like you, i have always had various types of abdo pain and you learn to live with it and ignore it so would never have known i had them otherwise!  

Anna - i see you are thinking of changing jobs.  My friend was a healthcare assistant at HRI and she got some sort of deal thing at HRI where you can do your nursery degree at hull uni full time and remain on the pay you had before you started the course.  Maybe you could do that and you would keep your salary and then be a qualified midwife at the end of it??  Just a though anyway.

Well my bank hol weekend has been awful so far.  I have had the worst headaches EVER accompanied by severe nausea (no sickness - but think i actually would feel better if i was sick!).  Yesterday we went into town and we were in phones 4 you for 2 hours sorting out new contracts and i nearly passed out!  The manager had to turn the heating off and the air con on and one of the sales guys had to run out and get me some water.  How embarassing is that??!! So stayed at home today so not to cause any more embarassment.  I thought the sickness would be getting better not worse by now but i am sure it will be worth it in the end.

Claire - good luck for wednesday - bet you cant wait to find out if its a boy or a girl.  Personally i cant wait for that moment but i have another 8.5 weeks for that.

Take care all love

cat xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

We're on page 2 again. I'm not having that. Hope you all enjoyed the long weekend. 

Will pop back later

Sarah x


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh sorry i havent been on for a while but i have been in agony! i have been in lots of pain caused by adhesions, i have had to take paracetemol its been that bad, my abdomen is full of scarring and it is stuck to my bowel.....ouch! i couldnt even get out of bed the other morning it was awful, i am slowly getting used to the pain so i am up and about now, i hope everyone is ok, will go catch up,read all the posts, where is readie? havent heared from her in ages....back soon.x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all

Sorry you have been feeling so rubbish Rach.  I had some similar adhesion pains last week and it feels like someone is going at your insides with a vegetable peeler doesnt it!  I definately know when my baby is having a growing spurt.  I wouldnt worry too much about the paracetamol - i have taken two doses during my pregnancy but only when i had suffered all day.

I am soooooooooo happy.  Late yesterday a temp agncy rang and asked me to go and work at hull royal for two weeks as someone let them down.  I have had such a lovely day, really busy and it was fantastic being out the house.  Can't wait to go back tomorrow - how sad am I??!!

I went to see Dawn at the IVF clinic at lunchtime and had a nice chat.  She is so lovely.  She said after saturday i dont need any more crinone (hurrah) and my pregnancy should progress as normal from now on.  I must admit it was a great relief and tomorrow i will officially be 12 weeks so they say the risk of miscariage drops.  i really really really really really hope so.

Hope everyone else is OK today - not much happening on the thread these days.  Maybe we should put an ad up in the IVF unit and ask for people to join us!

Cat xx


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

PINK OR BLUE? 

what do you think? i find out later today
wahey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Wow Claire how exciting- Wonder how long it will be before you start buying pink or blue clothes-I went straight into town when I found out and bought a few things.  Let us know as soon as you can.

Scooby-I've always had cysts when I go for my downreg scan but they disappear soon after. Mine have always been small ones though. I really hope it's shrinks

Cat and Rach- wow you're really suffering aren't you? The general growing pains are bad enough. Hope the discomfort eases for you both. 

Hi Vee- hope the teething situation's a bit better.

Anna- did you find out anything about the midwifery assistant post?

I'm enjoying my last day of being a lady of leisure ( yeah right if only) back to work tomorrow night. Tried my uniform on it just fits. Must start the diet.

Back later-hungry baby
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

well claire we are all dying to know is it pink or blue?

Sarah - enjoy your first day back at work tomorrow.  I bet you will be tired when you get home!!!

Well had another nice day at hull royal although i dont think i have ever felt this tired in all my life.  Early night tonight i think.

will catch up tomorrow to see if it is pink or blue.

love cat xx


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

*PINK*

hurrah


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Awww how lovely  

How much pink stuff have you bought since finding out?  

Is it me or does everyone work at Hull Royal on here? I'm there tonight and friday night. Hope I manage to stay awake.

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Oh wow Claire - am soooo pleased for you!  A little girl!  

Sarah hope your shifts go ok!  Fingers crossed you manage to keep your eyes open!!  Get the caffeine out!!  I have applied for the Midwifery Assistant.  God I hope I get an interview    I really really want this job!  And worked out the drop will actually be £12000!  So I must be keen eh.

Cat congrats on being past the 12 weeks hun.  Well done and yay you can get rid of the foo foo gunk now!    Congrats on the job also!  What Dept/Ward are you on?

Rach sorry you are having a rough time.  Hope you feel better soon hun.  I was wondering where Readie was too.

Well things for me pretty much the same.  Work has been manic.  I have the Chicago Tests on Monday and then will drive back from Nottingham to go to an appt with Prof Atkin in the evening.  Hopefully will get some answers.

Hope you are all ok

Love

Anna x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Anna nice to hear from you. By the way did they tell you that they need a LOT of blood for the Chicago tests? We're talking 7 or 9 vials I cant remember. Keep those arms nice and warm so they can get a nice juicy vein.

Are you driving home? Methinks you've got a good excuse to have a nice cream bun-you've got to get your energy levels back up after all for the journey home  

Hope you get an interview.

Take care everyone
Sarah x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Poor DP is gonna be pooping his pants!  He hates needles, blood etc but I figure that so far, he has not had to do too much so he is gonna have to be a big brave boy and get on with it!

Oooo cream cakes!  Yum.  Went to the gym for the first time in ages last night and ache like mad today!  If I go over the weekend I defo deserve some cream cake!

Have you done a pack-up for tonight Sarah?  And take the dull hairy mail in case it gets quiet and you can have a read.  Bless ya.  Will be thinking of you hun.

Love

Anna x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Forgot to say
They didn't take as many vials from DH. Don't know why. Think it was about 3? He thought it was great that they didn't need as much from him  hmmm....as if we don't have enough needles to deal with eh?
Right that's me signing out.
Bye for now
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Well done claire - a girl!!!!  Extra well done because 60% IVF babies are boys and only 40% girls!!  

I had to stop myself buying my first baby grow in BHS at lunchtime.  It was gorgeous, cream with gold teddy embroidery and it had a matching hat with teddy ears!

Hi anna - i am working in the RMO block for the divisional manager for surgery 1 and the nurse manager for surgery 1.  Its only for a couple of weeks, her PA is off sick.  Its very busy and i am very tired but i am enjoying it all the same and the girls in the office are nice.  Oh and 2 more days of the foo foo gunk!  That made me laugh.

Saw Denise today when i was waiting at the bus stop.  All i saw was a woman with shades on beeping but i didnt recognise her and was looking around thinking she meant someone else but then she wound her window down and asked me to show my bump!

Hope your first shift is ok sarah - i bet you will enjoy a good gossip with the girls.

cat xx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi girlies

Congrats claire, think of all the lovely pink stuff you can buy, you must be so excited!  

Hope everyones doing ok, nice to see were back at the top of page 1 !!  

Im doing ok, just keeping myself busy, trying to make the time pass quicker to next friday so i can find out whats going on......  

Wheres Readie...?  Im sure she started down regging a day or 2 before me, was wondering how shes doing....

S
xx


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hello all
Yes I am totally excited about having a girl... still cant quite believe it... how loverly!!!Still haven't bought anything. Bit supersticious. Although i have put on half a stone aaaaagggghhhhh

Saw Mr Maguiness yesterday and everything seems fine so thats also great news. Even though I am off work for a few days with a bad back and kidney infection..bummer.

Scooby..awww so sorry to hear about your scan news, how annoying having to wait such a long time to rescan, will keep things crossed that its ok next time.

Readie, You must be on stimms are you, let us knw how u are getting along.


Anna- Good luck with the chicago tests next week- wonder how long the results will take to get. Also, I have heard a bit about Dr Atkin.. make sure you dont leave his office untill you are happy hun. Did Josie pass on my hello the other day... bump into her a lot at HRI. She is hysterical!!

CAT/Sarah- I work at HRI too-  Crikey!!!!!!!!

Rach- Your tummy sounds really painful, hope thast stops soon. Have lots of cream cakes and chocolate to help you through!!

Take care all

Love Claire


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi. Sorry just a quickie. At work again tonight.

Work went well really busy. Didn't feel as though I'd been away. 

I was thinking. If we did all meet up the best place would be the canteen at HRI!  

Take care all

Sarah x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Oh Claire I was wondering who it was!  She came back and told me someone said to say hi so I was like - who?  what did she look like?  And she is so blimin ditzy she walks around with her eyes closed so she had no description!  I will say now, did she have a big bump and an even bigger smile?!  My best mate works at HRI too.  In the pharmacy - well she goes around topping up the wards and stuff.  Think Sarah is right about the meet up being at the canteen!  Mind you those sarnies are nice!

Sarah so pleased your shift went well and that you didnt feel awkward.  Really really pleased chick.

Cat you will soon have a wardrobe full of cute things for the baby!  How nice of Denise to stop and catch a look at your bump.  

Scooby hope the appt goes ok tomorrow.  Will be thinking of you.

Readie, Rach and Sunnie love to you all 

Anna x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all

God it took me for ages to load a reply page today - the site must be full or something!

Cant believe everyone works at HRI - bizarre!

Well I have successfully finished my first week of working and am absolutely knackered.  I can barely keep my eyes open.  I am really looking forward to a lie in in the morning.

Good luck with your tests next week anna - hopefully something will show up and give you an explanation and a solution for you.  We will all keep our fingers crossed.

Claire - i bet you buy something pink at the weekend!!  I am thinking i may just indulge but i too am a little superstitious but we will see.

Take care all and have a lovely weekend.

xxx cat


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Well I managed to refrain from buying any baby stuff today and bought some clothes for my holiday in june instead which cheered me up.  Am well and truly a size 14 now, most of the maternity stuff was still too big except for a dress in the sale at dorothy perkins which will be lovely for those long hot turkish nights.

Had a fab lie in and feel all refreshed - planning on doing the same tomorrow.  

Hope everyone is having a good weekend despite the rubbish weather.  If it rains tomorrow i might well stay in bed all day!

cat x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Hope you are all ok. Nothing to report just wanted to bump the thread up. 

Not been out today-weather's too c**p.  

Went out last night thought we'd go down Princes Ave-blimey It was that packed I couldn't even lift my arm up to drink my drink! We ended up getting a taxi to Gardeners as it's always a bit quieter.

Jeez I sound really old don't I

Take care and stay dry
Sarah x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Me again-I knew I wanted to say something  

Good Luck Anna for your appointments tomorrow and safe driving.

Sarah x


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hiya girls 
loads of luck for your tests Anna hope you get some answers 
will be thinking of you xxxxxxxxx

i cant believe how many of you work for HRI !! i think you all need to have a meet up there 
how cool would that be lol there would be no more work for the rest of the day lol

congrats pi a little princess how wonderfull seems like we all have little girlies COME ON THE GIRLS !!
all you will but is pink pink and more pink lol 

what a rubbish da ytoday has been its rained all day boooooooo i hate the rain it ruins my hair !!
i also went down princess ave last night sarah wasnt it busy havent knows it that busy for a while you never know we might have bumped into eachother without knowing it 

hi to everyone 
luv vee xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all

Yes - good luck to anna for next week.

So if everyone has girls on this thread does that mean i will be having one too  I am totally convinced its a boy but hubby thinks its a girl. Only seven and half more weeks to find out.

As for the weather our drains down the whole street are blocked again (it happens everytime it rains for more than a couple of hours) and we have just had to beg and plead for the water board people to come and power jet them which we have been told could take 48 hours.  No good when you can flush your loo!!!!

Well thats my whinge out of the way anyway!

Looking forward to my first maternity appointment next week - dont know what to expect really but am sure it will put my mind at ease.  I am hoping i get to hear the heartbeat for some reassurance.

Take care all

love cat xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

What's with this weather? 
I can't stay in another day i'll go  

Will check in later 
Bye
Sarah x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks for your good luck wishes.  It only took us an hour and a half to get there so we went for some lunch to try and calm DP down about the bloods.  We paid our £1130 before we went in for the tests, DP had about 8 vials taken and I had about 12.  Literally in and out within 15 minutes and back on the road home.  The building is really modern but the same kind of atmosphere as Hull!  No-one really looking at one another in the waiting area!  Staff were really lovely too.

So that is one appointment down and the next one is this evening.

Argh Sarah the weather is awful isnt it!  I hate the rain!  DP is showing his age by saying he doesnt mind and that it is helping the grass!!

Oooo Cat the next 7 weeks will fly by til you know what you are having.  I say go with your gut instinct!

Vee I am loving the new pic!!!  Oh my god, she gets cuter each day!!!

Sunnie, Rach, Pi, Readie - hope you are all ok.

Love

Anna x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Anna

I feel guilty now I really don't remember my dh having 8 vials taken ( I would have known about it for weeks ).
I've probably missed you so good luck.

Vee I also meant to say earlier that Sophia is gorgeous. We probably did bump into each other on saturday-literally! I'm getting too old for crowded pubs.

Cat are you going to find out if it's pink or blue? You're right it's probably a girl. It's funny cos when you've got a baby you always take notice of other peoples more and I remember dh saying he couldn't believe how many baby girls they were in Hull.
Most of my work colleagues have had girls.

Claire where are you. Are you too busy buying pink things?   hope you're feeling better

Scooby good luck with your scan hope it's better news

Hi Rach Readie and Sunnie

Take care everyone

Sarah x


----------



## Sunnie (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Lovely Ladies

Am sorry have been absent - after all house activity, being computerless and then a lovely weeks holiday in the Cotswolds have not managed to post.

Anna - let us know how tonight goes honey - have pm'd you.

Sarah - think your back at work? Do you mind me asking what you've done re: childcare - am looking at nuseries at mo - any tips or recommendations gratefully received. How is it going?

Cat - they don't tend to try and hear the heartbeat until about 16 weeks as they say its a bit too early before then. Apparently your partner can sometimes hear the heart beat if they put their ear to your abdomen once you get to my stage. We can't though - think it may be due to my placenta being at the front which is why I didn't feel the baby kick probably until a bit later apparently.

Claire - a little girl how gorgeous! There are sooooo many beautiful clothes! It is perhaps as well I haven't found out as they are so hard to resist!

Scooby - are you still Dr'ing or stimming now? How has it gone? Sorry am catching up!

Love to Vee, Rach and Readie.

I am really well. Bump is definitely growing now. And feeling our baby moving lots which is wonderful. I love being pregnant. Have our 28 week scan next week. Ended up asking the midwife about it and she was very sweet - very affronted on our behalf that no explanation had been given as to why we IVF/ICSI ladies were classed as high risk and needed more scans. She called the hospital for me and the reason they gave was that there is a thought that our babies are at greater risk of feutal (can't spell tonight am sure thats wrong!) retardation ie slow growing in the womb/being undersized and that there is also a risk of the placenta / umbilical cord working less efficiently. She reassured me tho that she hadn't heard of this before and that they had delivered lots and lots of healthy and large IVF babies! I have not heard any of the girls at other clinics mention this. So have decided not to worry at all!

lots of love Sunniexx


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hiya Anna & Sarah 
thanks for your kind words about Sophia of course she is gorg she is just the image of her mommy 
lmao i wish she is the double of her dad xxxxxx

hiya sunnie 
glad to hear you and bump are doing well 
dont worry about having extra check ups etc ....
your baby is just perfect there just looking after you both 
i had a few extra checks as well my triple test came back very high risk 1 in 60 witch scared the hell out of us but all was well 
i have heard a lot of IVF babies have been big Sophia was 8lb 6oz which was a whopper for me as i am only 4ft 11 (ouchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh)

love to rach & readie hope you are both ok 
luv vee xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Ooo Sarah dont worry about the vials!  It's about time he did a bit more than have fun with a magazine in hospital room!!  Just kidding, he has been wonderfully supportive and I am very proud of how our relationship has turned a corner.  To be honest the second to last cycle we didnt get on very well because we dealt with our fears so differently.

Aw Vee cant believe you are only 4ft 11 and Sophia was so big!  I am 5ft 5.5 and I always wanted to be shorter (which is strange cos most people wanna be taller!).  

Sunnie you just enjoy the extra scans and seeing your little one.  I have PM'd ya right back hun.

Well I went to meet Dr Atkin.  I aint particularly impressed seen as I have paid £150 for the pleasure!  I told him about my IVF's, my high prolactin and my symptoms which I feel indicate a problem with the thyroid (and which Care feel could be an issue too).  He dismissed the thyroid thing...and the IVF thing really and told me to go to my GP for a prescription to sort the prolactin out and some bloods (he did hand write a brief letter and it also saved the tests being done there and charging me) and I am to go back in a few weeks.  In and out in 15 minutes!  I didnt feel particularly listened to.  But then again maybe I know more than I should from reading Dr Beer's book and research so perhaps my expectations were too high.  Anyway, watch this space!

Love to you all x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Aaaarrrgghhh...flipping computer-just took ages to do a post and lost it. Back later

Sarah x


----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Guys
Sorry I've not been on for a while - been really busy with work and other things.  It's also taken me a while to catch up with the messages.  Glad to hear you are all getting on ok.

The DR and stimming has gone ok.  My womb lining measures 9mm which is the thickest it has ever been (only reached 6.7mm on transferral day last cycle).  I would like to believe this is down to the acupuncture that I've been having as the drug dosage is no different to last time!  Been a bit weepy this cycle though - I seem to have one day a week where I seem to be really tearful and if I let myself dwell on things then I'm an emotional wreck for the day.....but otherwise fine  

So we are scheduled for egg collection on Friday (we will definitely know after tomorrow's scan) and then transfer on Monday.  I really want it to work out for us this time.

For the last 3 appointments, they have had ruddy Dido playing in the waiting room!  Continuous loop for nearly 3 weeks! Unbelievable.

Anna - I hope you find the answers at Nottingham and you also get the job.
Sunnie - thanks for the drinks, chats and support - being pregnant really suits you!
ScoobyDoo - I hope the cyst has cleared and you are ok to carry on with the cycle.
Claire - A little girl, congratulations.
Love to Sarah and Vee and your little girls 
A big hug to anyone else I have missed!

Love
Readie
x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Right...back now

DH has been tinkering with the computer for the past few days and god knows what he's done to it  

Readie-nice to hear from you. I hope your scan goes well tomorrow and you can have your EC on friday. The whole thing's a rollercoaster of emotions isn't it. The nasty stimming drugs won't be helping either. Omg-Dido still!

Anna-150 quid for 15 mins! I'm deffo in the wrong job. What did he say about the headaches/blurred vision? At least you won't have to pay for the blood tests.

Sunnie-it's about time we got another bump picture. You'll have to have a girl-you can't let the side down.  

Scooby-is it friday you have your scan if so good luck

Claire-are you too busy buying pink stuff to post on here?  

Vee-ouch! when I had Sophie she was 6lbs and 4 1/2 weeks early.The midwives tried to tell me I'd got my dates wrong and that she was full term.I gave up trying to argue in the end. I could've probably told them the time and date she was conceived.

Rach-hope you're feeling better.

At work tomorrow night. They've stopped opening the burger bar that used to be open all night at HRI. I used to love having some chips during the night. It was my treat for having to be at work. Don't know why it shut-It always seemed to be doing a good trade.

Anyway take care everyone
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi everyone - good to see the thread back in full swing.

Readie - good to have you back and it seems like things are going well for you on this cycle.  Hope the EC goes ok on friday.  I expect you are feeling like a blown up balloon at the moment and cant wait to have them out!!

Ann - all your tests and things seem to be in full swing - when will you get all yours results and know what is going on??  Have work been ok with you having your time off?  The agency i am working for rang me up today and asked for proof that i was pregnant otherwise they wouldnt pay me for my maternity appointment today!!  The cheek!

Scooby - we havent heard from you for a while - hope everything is ok with your cycle.  

Well i had my first maternity appointment today and was a bit disappointed really.  I didnt have any sort of examinations - she didnt even feel my tummy or anything.  I got weighed, had my wee checked and my blood pressure and a few questions and that was it.  She didnt have any information about my past medical history and didnt know what any of my conditions were so i went away a bit worried and thinking what a waste of time it was.

I've got an appointment with Mr Lindow in two weeks at HRI so maybe he will make me feel a bit better about thing.

Just had a massive row with hubby - we have both been at work all day fair enough but i have felt rubbish all day (nausea terrible today) and have had to rush around for my appointment.  When i got home at 5:30 i went to bed for an hour and when i got up at 7 he was home and hadnt even started making tea or done the breakfast pots or anything so i had to cook tea, do breakfast pots (while he was watching TV with his feet up) and then he had the nerve to whinge because i asked him to do the dinner pots!!!  Since then i have put two loads of washing away and made HIS packed lunch for tomorrow and dried the pots.  I really dont think he is giving me any sort of allowances now that i am pregnant - i really do feel so tired and rubbish most of the time but i still have to cook and clean when i get home and i just feel a bit fed up really.  Think i am feeling a bit emotional today - can u tell??

sorry for the whinge!  Grrrr!!


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Morning All

Cat-you need to sit down and talk to hubby and explain how you're feeling. Sometimes men just don't get it-they have to have it spelt out to them. If I ask my dh why he hasn't done something he'll say he didn't realise it needed doing or 'you never told me it needed doing'. Stressing out is not good for you or bubba.
When I was pg my dh was the opposite and sooo overprotective-it did my head in. To make matters worse we worked in the same area for a while-he's now moved to castle hill but omg he was checking up on me all day.

Well I've been up since 6 thanks to Madam and I'm working tonight-should be interesting. The little monkey's fast asleep again now and I'm too wide awake to join her thanks to 2 coffees.  

Have a nice day everyone

Sarah x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi everyone!!

Hope everyones ok,
sorry i havent been on, just been really busy and havent had time to log on.

Things are ok with me, im still down regging and have got my second scan on friday afternoon to see if that nasty cyst has gone.  Im just trying to stay positive      
I accidently broke a mirror last november, and ever since then weve had nothing but bad luck  

The headaches arnt as bad anymore, i think giving up caffine the day i started DRing contributed to feeling poo for the first few days. the only really bad symptom i am having is hot sweats all the time. I have to sleep with the fan on in the night.  DH says its like trying to sleep in the middle of hurricane Katrina in our bedroom. He sleeps with the duvet over his head hes that cold, whilst im laid there sweating!!!      

And im not sleeping well at all, did anyone else have this? i seem to spend most of the night awake looking at the clock.  

S
xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey scooby - i was exactly the same when down regging except it was january/february and freezing and i had the fan on

Sarah - you are right i do need to talk to him but i was that het up last night it wasnt the right time.  The worst thing is, when i went to bed i started with bad stomach and back ache and i was up literally all night in quite bad pain.  This morning i passed quite a large clot so rang the midwives at 9 am to be told i needed to go to my GP and then they could see me in the next couple of days!!!  I couldnt believe it i just put the phone down and cried my eyes out but managed to phone my doctor who saw me straight away and i am now booked in at CHH tomorrow at 8:45 for a scan/appointment/dont know really but need it checking out as the pains havent gone away although no more blood.

I even rang the IVF clinic and they said because i am 12 weeks i am under the care of the midwives now and not them.

I realise the NHS has protocols to follow etc but do they not realise how hard it is for us to get this far for it to be threatened to be taken away from us.  Nobody seemed to think this was urgent apart from my doctor and all i have done all day is worry (which probably didnt help).

Please please please will everyone keep their fingers crossed for my little bubba.

cat xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Aww Cat hun

What a time you're having. I don't see why the midwives couldn't see you. I'm sure bubba is fine but I know nothing I say will make you feel better.
I'm keeping everything crossed for you -you must be going out of your mind.
Make sure you rest and let that dh of yours run after you for a change.

Thinking of you
Sarah x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Evening all!

Cat - I agree with Sarah.  Sit your DH down and tell him how much of a rough time you are having and that a little help wouldnt go a miss.  The thing is, he will have heard people saying 'Oooo pregnancy isnt an illness' etc etc and he just doesnt have a clue.  I know from friends that have been pregnant just how tired and yuk you feel at times.  Or you could do what I do!....I hate putting my hands in a sink full of water to do the pots (floating bits of food or yukky bits of coffee remnants!) so wash everything under the scolding hot tap each with its own blob of liquid.  DP gets so annoyed at the fairy going down and panics about the water bill that he now does them every night!  Result!  Work have been ok...but only cos I have taken annual leave for my appointments!!  I really hope that your appointment goes ok tomorrow sweetie.  My friend had a haemotoma and suffered as you are.  But Coby is now here safe and well.  PS Mr Lindow looks after all our high risk drug and alcohol pregnant ladies so you are in safe hands.

Readie - Yay!  How fab is your response!!  Womb lining is perfect!  Good luck for EC and let us know how many eggs and embies you get.  Fingers crossed.

Scooby - good luck for the scan.  Hope the cyst has gone.  I used 4head for headaches.  And had to have a fan for the sweats!

Sarah - how about some microwave chips to munch on during the night?  Or...ready for my Delia moment...try chopping up some pitta bread, throwing them around in some olive oil and rock salt and then putting in the oven til crispy.  Gorge snack with houmous!!

Well AF arrived today.  Feel yuk. It's a couple of days early but I know I didnt ovulate last month.  Realise its now going to be a few months before everything settles down esp with operation coming up.  Still cant help feeling disappointed as every month I start thinking I could be pregnant!    Silly girl.  

Poor DP is really tearful today as one of his footy mates has died very unexpectedly.  Bless.  He leaves behind a wife and a 3 year old and 5 year old.  I had never met him but on a night out a month or so ago DP said he came in and hugged everyone and was just the nicest guy in the world.  But isnt it always the same...the good ones get taken away.

Little Maddy McCann being missing is really upsetting me too.  I keep praying that it is a couple who are childless or who have lost a child themselves that have taken her because then they will be loving her and looking after her.  I was dreaming about her last night and the cats next door were fighting (and it obv sounds like a baby's cry) well I woke up in a panic cos I had been shouting in my dream 'I can hear you Maddy....Im trying to help you'.  Isnt it strange how other peoples sad times affects us all.

Anyway on a brighter note...it is 30 in Turkey today...and I go in less than 3 weeks now!

Love

Anna x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

ooh anna you have just reminded me i go to turkey soon too - 3 weeks tomorrow

Thanks for everyones kind words - i have still got back ache and belly ache but it seems the bleeding may have stopped for now and i still feel sick so maybe thats a good sign??  I hope so.  Appointment is at 8:45 tomorrow so at least i dont have to wait all day.

cat xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi girls

Went to the early pregnancy unit at castle hill this morning and saw the nurse and had a scan - all ok.  Baby is fine, heartbeat fine, he is the right size etc.  We are both so relieved.  Nurse thinks the bleeding may be because if i wasnt pregnant i would have been having a period then and the abdo pain could be growing pains that felt a lot worse because of my adhesions.  They think it was just co-incidence the pain and bleeding struck at the same time.  The pain is still there a bit but i'm ok now i know what it is!  Back to work tomorrow - hooray!

Hope everyone is ok today - Scooby are you ready for your scan tomorrow??

Cat xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi

Cat-so glad everything's ok-wow you've got a right little tinker in there!

Anna-so sorry about your DPs friend-you're absolutely right it's always the good ones. I'm the same about the Maddy situation-I just can't stop thinking about her. I've got the news on now I can't stop watching it. Will deffo try the pitta bread recipe.

Scooby-let us know how you get on tomorrow.  

Hi everyone else sorry it's a quickie but at work again tonight

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Cat - im so pleased everything is ok with you, you must have been so scared.  Fingers crossed its all plain sailing from now on   

Im all ready for tomorrow, just a bit nervous.  Im going on my own too cos DH wont make it home in time and my mums working, so i hope i dont get bad news.   
Im going to visit my friend and see her gorgeous 8 month old baby boy on the way to Hull,  just to remind myself why im doing all this.....  

I'll keep you posted.....!!  

S
xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

How did it go today scooby??  We have all been thinking of you.  I know its not nice sitting in that waiting room on your own.  I know i did it everytime apart from egg collection cos my hubby worked away at the time.

Anna - any news on your results yet??  Probably a bit early yet.

Well i have been back at work today and feeling a lot better.  Glad its the weekend though.

Have just been having a laugh with hubby trying on my drawer full of bikinis and my boobs burst out of all of them.  I think i look like jordan (not good) they are huge!  Will have to go on emergency bikini shop this weekend.  Anyone any ideas for nice bikini shops??

Well lets hope the sunshine last for the weekend.

cat xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

We were on page 2 again. I hope no news is good news ( especially Scooby ).
Hope you've all had a good weekend and are enjoying the lovely weather today. I've been to a barbie today and that's about it. I've quite enjoyed just dossing about though.

Take care everyone
Sarah x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Sorry i didnt post over the weekend, i didnt have anything to report. i had my scan on friday, but the cyst was still there, it had shrunk a bit though, but Denise said she needed to speak to prof Killick this morning before making any decisions.

I spoke to her about 20 mins ago and im finally allowed to start stimming !!! Hooray!!!   

Ive just done my first jab in my leg and O.M.G its hurting now!!! My leg went dead to start with and now it feels like 100 bees have stung me!! Is this normal!!! ( yeah i am a bit of a wuss!) I had to have a bag of Iced Gems to make me feel better!!  

Hope everyones ok and enjoyed the sunshine this weekend 

S
xx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Had to post again,

Ive just noticed ive gained a star and now im a full member!  Woo Hoo!!     

S
xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello everyone

Cat - so pleased that everything is ok with your naughty little baby.  I did check on you but couldnt get logged on to message you.

Sarah - hope you enjoyed the BBQ.  I was gonna do one this weekend but dont think I can be bothered with the fuss of making everything immaculate before hand, the doing the salady stuff and then the cleaning up afterwards!  Bah humbug eh.

Scooby - yay you can stim!!!  And yay you are a full member!!!  If you are a wuss then yes your injection is normal...have you got thin legs??  Maybe thats why it stings?  Try squeezing the skin together and then injecting.  And I always sat down and relaxed me leg to do them.  Apparently you can do them in the tummy too so maybe that's an option if you really cant handle it!

Readie - how are you

Well I have started the tablets to lower the prolactin so feel very yukky at the mo.  DP is doing my head in too!!  He has lost the holiday tickets!!!  I just have to take everything in my stride with him yet if it was the other way around I would be reminded of it for years to come!!

Lots of love to everyone else

xx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

> If you are a wuss then yes your injection is normal...have you got thin legs??


   
Definately not got thin legs!!!

The stinging wore off after half an hour, i think i am just a big wussy...!! But will try squeezing the skin together tomorrow!

S
xx


----------



## Sunnie (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Girls

Cat have just read your scary bit and am so glad that everything is OK. Our babys can be a bit naughty with the worries they start giving us can't they!

Scooby - other tip that does stop it hurting quite so much is if you take it out of the fridge for a while to get to room temp - think it tells you how long to do this for on the leaflet but does help a bit.  

Anna - loosing the holiday tickets is the sort of thing DH would do too - altho I'm pretty good at losing things too. Have they turned up yet  Am so so sorry about DP's friend - that is horrific. The Maddy situation doesn't seem to be getting any better really does it - can't imagine the hell they are in right now. 

Readie - know you're probably not logging on but hope todays transfer went well and your little ones on settling in for a long stay  

Sarah - will try and put another pic up. Am looking a little larger now! Am really craving sweet thingswhich isn't normally like me. The baby seems to have a particular fetish for twix bars   Am noticing that am piling on the pounds now. Always said I would be so good and not eat chocolate as I put weight on so easily but can't seem to help it! What goes on has to come off so will pay for it all I know!

Love to Pi and Rach

All well here. Scan on Thursday which really looking forward to now. 

Love Sunniexx


----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Guys 

Just to let you know that everything has gone ok - although I was feeling very ropey over the weekend (like I'd been kicked in the stomach by an angry bull!).  This morning is the first time I have got up without having to take any painkillers.  Much sorer than last time - but at least no headache.  

We had the removal on Friday and they got 10 eggs.  Apparently I hadn't brought the vein in my hand with me (how rude!) so after an unsuccessful attempt with the large needle I ended up with it in my arm (although I'm not sure why they can't use that one to start with).  I think the rather large needle in the hand for the sedative was the one thing I was dreading the most, so its no wonder my veins decided to stay hidden!

We went in yesterday to have the embryos put back.  Of the 10 eggs, 9 fertilised. 2 abnormally and of the remaining 7, 3 were better than the others.  So had 2 grade 3s put back (7-8 cell embryos).  We are now on the 18 day wait again...

Watched some funny videos yesterday at Sunnie's suggestion - if anyone hasn't seen Click then watch it - it's hilarious.

I've decided I'm going to try not to worry about everything so much this time.  There are lots of things happening in the next fortnight to keep me occupied, like the wedding of a work colleague in Northern Ireland this weekend and then my brothers wedding in Germany at the beginning of June.  So I'm going to stay positive! 

Wish us luck!

Big hug to you all
Readie
x


----------



## Sunnie (Aug 10, 2005)

for Readie's embryos - I think your strategy is spot on sweetie - stay as occupied as you can - I know its sooooooo hard to do. I have a soft spot for Grade 3 embryos - well I'm not sure if our baby was the Grade 3 embryo or the one that was just below a Grade 3. 7 and 8 cells is fab - ours only made it to 4 and 5 cells on Day 3 - I think this baby may be a bit laid back likes its Dad  . Wishing you all the love and luck in the world - we will keep everything crossed for you - Sunniexxx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all

Readie - your embies seem to be doing very well (better than mine did).  I got a grade 3 and a grade 3/4 and on day 3 they were both 4 cells and they managed to work for me so it looks like you have got off to a good start!

Not much time to chat today - just thought i would check in and see how everyone was doing.

love cat xx


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hello everyone
Just thought that i would pop along and say a quick hello!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HELLO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Been v. busy having my new kitchen done- got it from ikea and having some building work done on the house too- so am feeling "quite stressed"  

Extra special good luck to Readie on her 2ww.
        
Take Care all
Claire


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi All

Sending lots of   to Readie-try to stay as sane as you can.

Scooby-I'm afraid the injections can sting. No pain no gain eh? Every one you do is a step closer to your dream.

Claire-it wasn't your builders waking me up when I was on nights the other week was it ? 

Sunnie-sod the weight gain. It's the only time you're going to be able to scoff twix bars with a valid excuse.

Anna-how long til you get your results of the Chicago tests? I can't remember how long we were waiting.

Hi Cat, Vee, Rach

I was at work all day yesterday and omg I forgot how busy it can be. I'm not sure about this working for a living malarchy!

Take care everyone
Sarah x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

not got long to chat, just wanted to pop on and say                   to readie.

Everything crossed for you hun!!

S
xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi girls

Just a quickie from me.  Been having a rough couple of days.  Think it is the prolactin medication.  Just so tired.  Last 2 nights have been in bed and asleep by 9pm but then waking up for loads of wee's during the night.  How annoying...and for DP too.  Also seem to be so emotional but literally within seconds.  I can be myself and happy and then for no reason feel really really down and crying.  Suppose it is all catching up on me.

READIE - Yay!!!!  Everything sounds fabulous and I so hope this works for you.  We are all behind you chick.

Scooby - hope the stims are going ok...give it another few days and you might start feeling those ovaries getting bigger!

Sunnie - PMd you hun.  Let us know how the scan goes.

Pi30 - hope the posh kitchen is coming on nicely.  Any names yet?!  

Sarah - results are back at the end of June...cant come quick enough.  Saw my niece last week and she is the only baby I find it difficult seeing.  Think it is cos she is so like me and I just want to steal her and have her all to myself!  And she was conceived at the same time my embies were implanted on a previous cycle.  I prayed to my sister for a baby so at least we got Izzy.  Poor you being so busy at work...but then at least it flies by.  I soooo wish I didnt HAVE to work.  And just did it cos I want to!

Vee hope you are ok and enjoying the sunshine.  Here is hoping it sticks around.

Rach hope you are ok too.  

Well DP has invited his mate around for a BBQ and to watch the footy.  No doubt I will not got any peace whatsoever!!  

Lots of love to you all

Anna x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi

Just bumping us up.

Anyone doing anything interesting at the weekend? I'm working sunday and monday but I suppose the extra money will come in handy. I don't think the weather's going to be very good is it? 

Hope everyone is ok
Sarah x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Wow
I've managed to put a picture on. If you knew me you'd know what an achievement that is for me!


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

wow sarah that is an achievment - as you will see i have not managed to do that yet!

Hey ready - hows the 2ww going?  Have you had any symptoms yet??  

Anna - i think you are doing really well with all the tests you have been having.  I am sure June will fly by and you will know whats what in no time.

Sunnie how did your scan go?  5.5 weeks til i know if i am having a boy or a girl.  The weeks seem to be flying by now.

Well finally my pregnancy symptoms have subsided.  I have had no sickness this week and i have managed to stay up a little later every night.  I havent even wanted to go to bed when i got home from work!  Also - it would seem i am eating everything in sight but i truly am starving ALL THE TIME.  I didnt think it would be this bad.  Trying to be good by munching on fruit and healthy stuff but the bad stuff tastes so much nicer.

Is your kitchen finished yet claire?  My hubby is a joiner and i am still waiting for the size of a cupboard door to be altered after 2 years!

Hope everyone is looking forward to the bank holiday weekend.  Despite the crappy weather am sure its better than being at work.  I have a wedding do to go to tomorrow night and an engagement do on monday night (at san luca -yum yum!) and sunday off to meadowhall to attempt to buy some maternity stuff from H&M for my hols as Hull is rubbish.

love to all

cat xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Cat

I'm guessing   . Only because everyone on the Hull thread has/is having a girl. Where's san luca?-I seem to have heard of it but can't place it.
I've had the excitement of baby clinic today.   Does anyone know of any baby slimming world classes ?   Sophie's 19lbs-no wonder my backs killing me.

Enjoy your weekends everyone
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

sarah san luca is in hessle on livingstone road on the way to the foreshore.  I think it used to be beer keller or something like that.

Hubby thinks we are having a girl but i am convinced its a boy for some reason.  I have done from the start.  Apparently 74% of mothers get it right based on intuition so i am going with the boy.  We are finding it much easier to pick a boys name than a girls.

cat xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)




----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hiya girls 
sounds like you have all been busy busy 

hiya sarah 
well done on doing the picture, Sophie is beautifull !! its lovely to finaly see her 
sounds like she is doing well with her weight all that good food eh !!
there is a new soft play opened on clevland street opposite spiders its called RASCALS i would highly reccoment it sophie will love it they have all little baby gym equipment too sophia cried when we brought her home lol or maybe we could meet up there sometime the girls would love it 

hiya cat 
i think its possible your having a little princess too 
but would be great to have a prince for all our princesses lol
i have a chart somewhere that calculates what sex your baby will be and upto now has been right for people who i know was right for me too !! i will dig it out for you 

hiya Anna 
sorry to hear you havent been feeling well 
hope your better now & dh has been looking after you 

hi to readie scooby sunnie and pi 
hope you are all ok 
luv vee xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

here is the link cat 
let us know what it says for you

https://www.fortunebaby.com/chinesegenderpredictionchart.html?action=Y&age=30&month=3

/links


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Hope everyones ok, isnt the weather rubbish?!  We had planned to work on the garden again today, but it wont stop raining!  

Im having another scan tomorrow morning, its been a week since i started stimms, so i guess they will be looking to see if i have any follies growing....?

I have banned DH from any alcohol now, cos im hoping    it will only be another week or so before i have EC. ( they havent given me a new date yet cos of having to DR for so long)  I suggested he could still go to the pub today, but just drink lemonade like i have done for the last couple of months, but that suggestion didnt go down too well!!!   (Also i think too many people will ask questions if we are both not drinking - we havent told anyone we have started tx, and some of my friends are already suspicious at my lack of alcohol - the  "im on antibiotics"  line is not convincing anyone anymore - ive been saying it for 2 months!  ) 

Anyone got any better suggestions as to why im not drinking to fob my friends off with....?!  

S
xx


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi all, i hope everyone is good,
Scooby, tell them you have an allergy to yeast or hops, they wont ask the symptoms...lol (hopefully)

Hi, vee, mrs mc, cat. Anna, i am sad to hear you are feeling ill, i havent been feeling too good either, i have had really bad Migraine attacks, have had 3 in a week! loss of vision, numbness, slurred speech the whole works! my dp took me in to the EPU last night as he thought it was something else, poor thing, i was wailing like a banshee i was in soo much pain!
Oh well, you cant have it all! i cant wait for the "glowing" stage! which might mean literally for me!

take care all.xxxx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi

I had my scan this morning, they said it looks like i have 10 follicles on each side, but they are all really small and my lining is too thin    So theyve upped the dose of stimms & im back on wednesday to see if things are improving.
   

Hope everyones ok and enjoying the bank holiday!!  

S
xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi girls

Hope you are ok.  Shame about the weekend eh.  

Just a quickie from me.  Still feeling really unwell.  My whole body aches (even my fingers!) so reckon I am coming down with a cold or something.  Was in bed at 3pm yesterday and didnt get out of my jim jams til 1pm today!  Lazy cow!

Scooby - eat plenty of protein to grow those lovely eggies.  Everything will have grown beautifully by Wednesday.  And excuses for not drinking - on antibiotics, had a bug, still hungover from the night before, eaten a dodgy meal etc etc!

Rach - so sorry you have been feeling horrid too.  It is awful when you feel ill isnt it.  I know I had tears last night and just felt so sorry for myself.  Fingers crossed you start blooming soon.

Sarah - Sophie is absolutely gorgeous!  And well done for adding the pic!  No excuse now!

Vee - I have heard about little rascals too.  My friend and her little boy love it there.

Cat, Sunnie, Pi, Readie and everyone else hope you are all ok.

Love

Anna x


----------



## Sunnie (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Guys

Anna think you should def take tomorrow off work - hope DP is looking after you - get back to bed with a good book and some hot lemon.

Scooby try not too worry as early days - better they go slower and steadier - believe embryo quality likely to be better when thats the case.  As Anna says protein is good so lots of milk.

Rach sorry you've been feeling poorly. Can't believe you're 19 weeks already - must soon be 20 week scan?

Sarah such a gorgeous picture - what a cutie! You sound like me on the techno front!

Pi - sympathise with the work being done on your house - I think you get extra sensitive to mess and dirt etc when you're pregnant - well I have - our final slug is this weekend with new fireplace and then we're done!

Hi to VeeBee and Cat and big hug to Readie  .

Our baby is kicking lots now - its so lovely to feel and DH can now feel lots too - kicks against his back in bed  Had our 28 week scan on Thursday and all is well - first time we have seen the baby chilling out - was yawning and sucking its thumb - in previous scans has been darting all over the place. Have finally ordered pram - thanks for thetip about Just Baby in Hessle - he was great - but he was v surprised about how late we had left our pram search! Have gone for a Herqules in the end - but cos we left so late couldn't get the colour we wanted - ah well.

Love to everyone - work tomorrow - boooooo!

Sunniexx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi All

Well I survived my 2 days at work. Wasn't too bad as the weather was rubbish so I wouldn't have done much anyway. Busy today though. DH looked after Sophie for 2 days and didn't think to do any washing etc.I'm sure he thinks he just literally has to look after her and do nothing else. I came home last night and he kept saying how tired he was er...hello!  .

Sorry so many of you are feeling poorly. Hope this helps   if not I prescribe a huge bar of chocolate.

Scooby- don't worry I was always a slow responder but after a while my ovaries jump started into action. Sounds like you have a good number of follies already.

Thanks for telling me about rascals sounds like We'd have great fun ( Might even bring Sophie along too   )

Right best get on
Take care and stay dry
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

morning girls

scooby - i was a slow responder this time too and i ended up losing a lot of follicles that were way ahead of the others whilst waiting for my lining to thicken up and i only ended up with 9 eggs but its all about quality not quantity.  Like i have said before, you only need one good one and bingo.

Sunnie it must be so exciting to feel your baby kick.  I cant wait for that.  In the books i have read it says you can sometimes feel your baby move from as early as 16 weeks which isnt too far off for me so cant wait for that.  Maybe then i will actually believe there is something in there!

Hope all you poorly people are feeling better today.

I had to have that rhesus negative injection thing the other week which absolutely killed and have had another letter through this morning asking me to go and have another one in september - something to look forward to!

Vee - i did the fortune baby test online and guess what - GIRL!  However i am still absolutely certain its a boy.  Guess we will have to wait until my scan at the beginning of july to find out.  I am sooooooooo desperate to know!

Went to san luca last night for a meal with some friends.  A couple of the girls were telling me all their horror stories about being pregnant and what its like with newborns - such as blood coming out when breast feeding, epidurals going wrong etc - i think they were a bit mean really.  I left the restaurant absolutely desperate for a drink but after what was said on the news last week there is no way i will touch alcohol whilst pregnant.  I havent had a drink since new year anyway so a few more months wont matter.

Speak to everyone soon

cat xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Cat

Gosh what is it with people and their horror stories when you're pregnant? If I had a penny for the amount of times someone said 'your life will never be the same again when you have a baby" I'd be a millionaire.
Of course it's going to be different but you're going to have this wonderful/amazing little person.
My social life has never been so good with grandparents desperate to babysit.

I actually make a point of telling pregnant friends how great motherhood is. It's hard in the early days but everytime your little one gives you a smile it's all worth it.

Oh and I had an epidural and it was fab and I breastfed and I loved it so   

Rant over
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks sarah - I just feel so bombarded with other peoples views and experiences its all i can think about so its nice to hear something positive for a change.

On the downside I have caught the hull clinic "feeling rubbish syndrome".  Have had a headache and a bit of a temperature today and now i have just chucked up my tea.  Think may have some sort of bug or something.  Going to get a bath and go to bed early.

Cat xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi

Just popped in to say I hope Cat and everyone else is feeling better and to say the weather's doing my head in!

Take care all
Sarah x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hello everybody !!  

Ive had another scan today, but my follicles are still really small.  I have 2 or three which are growing, but the rest havent hardly grown at all  

Theyve upped my dose again, and got to go for another scan on friday, and then they will decide to go for it with the 3 big ones, or wait for the others to catch up. 

Im drinking gallons of water and full fat milk, eating more nuts and seeds than my nans budgie, and eating loads of healthy food, so lets hope this double dose will give them a kick up the bum   and make them grow quicker!! 

Hope everyones ok  
     to Readie

S
xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Oh no.....  page 2 again.

Good luck for your scan today Scooby-hope those follies have grown nicely.
Readie-how are you? Have you managed to stay sane?
Hope everyone else is ok
Going into town this morning so will hopefully catch you later
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Morning all

Good luck scooby for your scan today - let us know how it goes.

6 more sleeps til hols - yipeeeeeeeee  

Cat x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Evening all!

Scooby - hope the scan went well.

Hello to everyone else.  Just been for a lovely meal at the Green Dragon.  Really miss not living in Welton.  Such a beautiful day today.

Hope everyone is well.  I am at work tomorrow then that is it, going to stay at Radisson on Sunday night and then Kalkan here we come on Sunday.  Much needed break.

Good news is that my prolactin is back to normal.  Just feel poo from taking the tablets!  Never mind.  Cant have it all.

Take care Hull birds.

Love

Anna x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Anna - have a wonderful holiday I'm sooo jealous. You both really deserve this break. Sorry you're still feeling rubbish-I prescribe lots of rest and relaxation.  

 just realised Sophie's 7 months today. It's going so fast it's seriously freaking me out. People now say " not long til her 1st birthday"  

It's very quiet on here I hope everyone is ok.

Take care all
Sarah x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hey everyone,

sorry i didnt post on friday, i was just really fed up  

I only have 3 decent follicles, and a fourth which was 12 mm on friday which they hope will catch up. 

I cant believe it all started so well and now i only have 3 or maybe 4.  Im having egg collection tomorrow morning ( monday) and im just praying that they all have an egg in.  

it seems my right ovary didnt want to play at all, thats full of 6mm ones that just wont grow anymore, and they think that the doses were too low for me, thats why i didnt respond very well, im just grateful they didnt abandon the cycle.

I'll keep you posted

Take care everyone

S
x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Scooby

Sending you lots of   for tomorrow. It's disheartening isn't it when you put all that effort in and only get a few follies. But remember that it only takes one. I know it's difficult but try to stay positive. Let us know how you got on when you can.
Keeping everything crossed for you
Take care
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

wishing scooby lots of luck for later today - not that you will need it - like sarah said you only need one good egg and one good sperm for this magic to work.

Anna - expect you are lying on some sun soaked beach in turkey now.  I am not jealous cos i shall be joining you on thursday.  I soooooo can't wait.  

Been for a check up at the doctors today and he used one of those sonicaid things on my tummy and i heard my baby's heartbeat for the first time.  It was amazing and just like what people say in that it sounds like galloping horses.  It has given me something to smile about for the rest of the day even though i am amongst of a mountain of holiday ironing!

Hope everyone else is ok.

Cat xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Cat- not long now til your hols. I don't know about you but I do lots of housework before I go away cos I can't stand coming back to a dirty house. DH thinks I'm  . I'm going to France on 24th June so should still catch up with you before we go. Wonder if Anna's sunburnt yet. Are you going to the same place? 
Hearing your baby's heartbeat is magical isn't it.

Scooby-hope you are ok and EC went well lots of   coming your way.

Take care all

Sarah x


----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Guys

Just to let you know that the IVF hasn't been successful for us again.  I started my period this morning after having period pains from Friday evening.  Funny as I never really get period pains on a normal cycle.

I'm not sure what I can do - my body is obviously not cooperating!  Everything goes text book until the bit where the embryo(s) have to implant.  The 18 days are up on Thursday this week but I will give the clinic a ring this afternoon to let them know. 

Very down but we still have one more funded try to pin our hopes on.

Good luck to Scooby - I hope everything works out for you  .

Readie
x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Readie - So sorry hun that you got your period. However, maybe you should do your test on thursday anyway as planned because some women do get periods all the way through their pregnancies.  

try to stay positive - like you said, you have another free go.  Sometimes i think its a lot for your body to take and the next time it works even though nothing was done differently.


Sarah - yes i am the same.  Got to leave everything perfect before i go away.  Going to Turkey like anna but a different place.  My next door neighbour has just got back from turkey this morning and she said the weather was lovely and it wasnt too crowded yet and she has a nice tan so that will do me!

I am still smiling from hearing baby's heartbeat - a nice bit of reassurance before i go on hols.

Cat xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Readie I'm so sorry-as Cat said you will still have to do a test on thursday and you do hear of people having bleeds then getting a bfp. It's very frustrating when everything's text book because you've nothing to blame when things don't work. It's good that you have got another free go. You don't actually hear of many success stories of it working 1st time it's always after a few goes. Maybe think of these 2 cycles as practice runs.
We're always here if you want to moan to us ( if we're not all gallovanting on holidays ). Sometimes it's easier to talk to people who have been there-it saves us taking it out on our loved ones.
Take care 
Sarah x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hey,

I had my EC this morning, and to be honest im not in as much pain as i thought. I feel like ive been kicked in the stomach, but its not too painful at the moment. Maybe that will change tomorrow, im not sure!!

All my milk drinking & trill eating must have paid off cos a couple more follicles had got a bit bigger!   

They managed to get 7 eggs, but one was too immature, so looks like ive got 6!  I feel like im back in the game!  

Just waiting till wednesday now to see how many embryos i got    

Hope everyones ok

S
xx


----------



## Sunnie (Aug 10, 2005)

Readie sweetheart have pm'd you back  

Scooby - thats great - you are most def still in the game - to be honest I didn't have too much pain after EC either - usually a bit sore in the evening as painkiller wore off but always felt OK next day. Always thought that Denise and the the docs are rather skilled at it when you compare how much pain people at other clinics are sometimes in. Will keep fingers crossed for good embryo news on Wed 

Sarah am right behind you with your positive attitude re: Cat's experience of people telling horror stories.  When people moaned at me about morning sickness or said how awful that must have been always said I loved it as it made me realise that all was OK with the baby and reminded me how lucky I was to be pregnant.  Hope little 7 month old Sophie is well.

Cat thats great that the doctor could hear the heartbeat - what a lovely send off for your holiday.

Anna will now be sunning herself and hopefully chilling out!

All very well here. Am 30 weeks tomorrow - altho am looking forward to meeting this little person jigging around inside me I really don't want to stop being pregnant - and hoping I am cherishing it enough as know won't get to experience it again. Have so loved my bump!

Lots of love

Sunniexx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Well done scooby - not long til wednesday then.  I always ring up the day before to see if they have fertilised it keeps me going that little bit longer!

Sunnie - i wish i was enjoying my pregnancy as much as you are.  Baby seems to be irritating my digestive system something chronic and i am back and forth to the doctors but every time they give me something it doesnt work.  I am also always worried something is going to go wrong all the time and dont feel i can relax.  Hopefully things will get better soon but even if they dont i only have six more months to go!  I think when i feel baby moving inside then i will know its all real because appart from a little bump i dont have much to go on yet!

I bet anna has a big cocktail in her hand!

Cat xx


----------



## Sunnie (Aug 10, 2005)

Cat sweetheart try not to worry - you are well out of the most dangerous period. I didn't take my own advice though and worried all the time - I don't think we really started to relax and enjoy it and really believe we were actually going to have a baby until the 20 week scan. I think having a miscarriage combined with the IVF makes you so scared that your happiness will be snatched away again. Am so sorry you are having digestive problems - I know that you have had problems from your signature but I don't know that much about it I have to confess although it sounds serious. Is the baby causing problems with an existing condition?

Much love

Sunniexx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi sunnie, i had colities years ago and had the whole of my large bowel removed about 6 years ago and they formed a special reservoir inside me so i didnt have to have an ileostomy.  Usually everything is ok as all the diseased part is gone but since baby got in there i have had constant diarrhoea sometimes up to 20 times a day which gets me down and makes me feel crap. 

Yesterday doctor gave me some fybogel -  dont know if anyone has ever tried this but oh my god it made me sick!  I havent even dared to try it since.

For my hols i am going to have to stay away from the fruit and veges ( i have been eating more than usual because i know i should) but surprisingly my tummy is always a thousand times better on hols whereas everyone else gets poorly.  Bizarre!


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi All

Scooby-well done! You've done a fab job of growing those follies. I only had pain following one of my ECs the others were just mild discomfort. Mind you they got 27 follies on the painful one!

Readie-how are you? I know nothing I say will make you feel better at the minute so just wanted to send you some  . We always somehow manage to pick ourselves up and focus on the next cycle. I think we are amazingly strong people to be able to do this time and time again. 

Sunnie-30 weeks! Can I scare you and say that I had Sophie at 34 1/2 weeks  . When I had Sophie I felt really sad because all of a sudden I wasn't pregnant anymore. I absolutely loved my bump and feeling her moving. It all stopped so abruptly. I still used to forget and rub my stomach. I suppose it's because I probably never get the chance again. Don't get me wrong though I wouldn't change anything and to have experienced pregnancy at all was an achievement in itself.

Cat- I think I've said it before but you'e coping brilliantly after all you've been through. It's just a shame that you're not able to enjoy it as much. Does it mean you have to have a c-section? Sorry-I'm not very good at keeping up to date. Know what you mean about the fybogel...yuk

Hi to everyone. Hope this post makes sense-was at work last night not had much sleep.

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hiya girls 
well its starting to get busy on here again 
Readie 
i am so sorry to read your news hun   i wa sso hoping this was your turn 
i would still test on thur ! glad to hear you have another free go on the NHS its something to concentrate on take care hun we are all here for you if you want to scream and shout xxx

scooby 
well done on EC 7 eggs are great good luck for 100% fertalisation results  

cat 
glad you have heard babys heartbeat its a lovely exciting feeling isnt it 
are you all ready for your hols 

sunnie 
i cant believe you are 30 wks already   
why do people always tell you there horror labour stories grrr   
i wont go into detail on mine as i am one of thoes stories but i know so many people that have had such great labours i am sure you will be one of thoes all i can say is when you are in labour just go with the flo and be open minded 

sarah 
hope you are well hows your beautifull sophie doing ?
bet she is keeping you on your toes i rem sophia at 7 months in her walker bashing my ankles ouchhhhhhhhhhh lol 

hi pi 
where are you hope your not working too hard hope to hear an update from you soon 

Anna 
i know you cant read this as you are sunning yourself hope your having a great time !!

as for me i havent been upto much been enjoying the sunshine 
i started on clomid on my last cycle in april which i got a   keeping my fingers crossed for this month i am also thinking of going back to work but i dont know what i want to do grr my last job was for m&s but the hours are very long and didnt suit me with having a baby 
catch you all soon 
luv vee xxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Vee

Nice to hear from you. So sorry you got a bfn. Did you take clomid when you got pregnant with Sophia? 
Sophie's fine thanks. Weaning going well. No teeth yet. She looks like she's going to crawl soon. Don't know if i'm looking forward to that or not! We live in a three storey house so god knows how many stair gates we'll need. .

Good luck for this month-think of the last cycle as a practice run
Take care and hi to everyone else
Sarah x


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hiya Sarah 
i concieved Sophia on my 4th cycle of IVF 
i am on clomid until i have FET next year prof killick said about trying it 
so you never know i might get lucky ! its so hard not building your hopes up 
awwwwwwwwwww sophie going to crawl its great fun you will nead loads of stare gates my friend lives in a 3 storey and has twins nightmare 
have fun 
luv vee xxxxxx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Had ET today, got 2 beans on board.  3 of my eggs fertilised, 2 of them were better that the other one, so i ended up having 1, 4 cell grade 4 embie, and 1, 4 cell grade 3-4 put back in.

Now its the worst bit - waiting!! Im rubbish at waiting!!!

Also, i am testing on 22nd June, which is our 5th Wedding anniversary                            

Have bought some pineapple juice ( expensive stuff, not the "from concentrate" stuff)
How much should i be drinking?  One glass a day? 2 glasses?  answers on a postcard please!  Any other hints & tips?

S
xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Just a quickie
Scooby-well done. Testing on your anniversary has got to be a good omen. Sorry can't help with the pineapple question. Take it easy and stay positive.

Cat-have a wonderful holiday.

Well,I have a proud mummy alert-Sophie has a tooth    .  Touch wood she's not been that bad. Bought a baby toothbrush today.

Hi to everyone else
Sarah x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

We were on page 2 again!!

Its very quiet on here, is everybody ok?

S
xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Scooby-how's you?

Cat and Anna are on hols ( lucky things ). Everyone else must be doing something sensible like working. 

Will do my best to keep us on page 1.

Are you managing to stay sane?
Take care
Sarah x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Scooby Doo said:


> Have bought some pineapple juice ( expensive stuff, not the "from concentrate" stuff)
> How much should i be drinking? One glass a day? 2 glasses? answers on a postcard please! Any other hints & tips?
> 
> S
> xx


Hi

If you use the search option on this website you will find lots of threads discussing pineapple, brazil nuts etc so rather than repeating everything, perhaps you could do a quick search.

There is also a "sticky" thread towards the top of the 2ww board called "Frequently Asked Questions" and on there is more useful information, including information on pineapple juice...here's the link...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi,

Thanks for that Minxy,   i was getting a bit obsessed that i wasnt drinking enough/too much, i think its just that 2WW madness, its my first one! 

Sarah - Lucky Cat and Anna!  Hope thay have nicer weather that we have, its foggy and cold here!

Im doing ok, i understand why the 2ww is so hard, i cant believe its only been 2 days since ET, it feels like 2 months.

Im struggling to find things to do that are easy and relaxing.  I hate lying round watching telly, im a doing person!.  Im driving my friends mad by visiting and texting all the time   ( most of them dont know about my TX so there wondering why im not working, if i have nothing else to do!) I seem to spend all day infront of the compooter! 

I tried to take my dog for a walk yesterday, i only got about 100 yards when i started to get a really bad pain on my right hand side. so i turned round and went home.  My poor dog kept looking at me wondering why we were going home so soon!  I had a difficult EC from my right ovary what with all the scar tissue and adhesions, so im guessing i just tried to do too much too soon   

S
xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Scooby

I know what you mean-I'm a doing things person. Can't sit around ( not that I do much of that these days   ).
I was just sat here wondering how on earth I got through 7 two week waits-unbelievable! Oh well, it was all worth it.
Are you taking the whole 2ww off? You can't even sit in the garden can you-suppose you could but in a hat and coat!


Anyway must go-feeding time
Take care
Sarah x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Oh My we're very quiet-it's echoing when I type  

Scooby-how are you? Are you managing to keep sane? Hope it's going quickly for you. Hi to everyone  
Going out now before the rain

Sarah x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Girls

I am back!  Flight was delayed so didnt get in til 1am and now at work!  Grrr.  Never mind cos I had a fab time.  Kalkan really is beautiful - and it is a complete couples/family resort so if any of you are interested then I highly recommend it.  We got a villa (huge), flights and car through Style Holidays for £748 for the both of us!  

It is my Op tomorrow.  Not nervous at all - just feel that if they can unblock the tubes it is a bonus.  Chicago results next week (21st).

Readie so sorry about your BFN.  I know how you feel. I dont know if you are making plans for future cycles but I recommend the Chicagos to give you answers - £1103 - but saves on any 'wasted cycles'.  Thinking of you.

Scooby - good luck.

Love to everyone.  Quick message as at work and shouldnt be posting!!

Anna x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi guys!!

Anna - glad you had a nice holiday - i bet you have got a lovely tan!! All we have had is fog for the last week!!    Good luck for your op tomorrow  

Sarah - im doing ok, just struggling with taking it easy.  Have started walking the dog every day again, as ive read on here that you should at least keep the blood moving!!  Weighed myself today too. since starting my TX in april ive put just over a stone on     . Oops.  I guess all that full fat milk i drunk during stimms must have contributed to that.   Best stop snacking!!  I keep looking at my cross trainer in the bedroom, its got so much dust on it!!!    

Hope everyones else is ok  

S
xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Welcome back Anna

I'm not saying you chat a lot or anything but this thread's been quiet without you!   Didn't realise your op was so soon- all the best hope everything goes ok. Hope you manage to stay awake at work.

Scooby-I keep looking at my cross trainer too. I've put so much weight on from all the years of drug taking...ooops that sounds dodgy-I'll have Anna after me. I mean the IVF meds of course.  Anyway-the dust is going to build up seeing as you're not going to use it for a long time yet are you? Lots of   coming your way.

Got to go-feeding time at the zoo. One spoonful in the mouth and one in the hair and so on......( that's Sophie,not me! )

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Morning girls!

Sarah....I was known as little Miss Chatterbox so not offended chick!!

Scooby...I have a nice glow but not as brown as I usually am!  I usually go mahogany but this time I had read on the plane about skin cancer and also couldnt stand the heat so spent about 2 hours in it each day!  DP is sooo brown it is unbelievable...I told him its cos he has old skin!  Haha.

Well the operation went well.  Prof Killick said the tubes opened straightaway and they all let out a cheer.  Bless.  He is such a lovely lovely man.  We get out Chicago results next week but until the next cycle I am going to jumping on DP as often as possible in the hope for a natural mirace - anyone know which ovulation predictor tests I should get??

Hope you are all well....rubbish about the rain!

Love

Anna x


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hiya Anna 
welcome back you have been missed chuck xxxxxx
glad your op went well good luck for your results comming back next week  

hope everybody else is well 
luv vee xxxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Morning

What's with the weather? It's my day off as well blooming typical!

Anna I'm so glad your op went well. I've heard that the clear blue ovulation kits are good. There was never any need for me to use them so can't really help. Fingers crossed for a natural miracle. 

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all ok
Is it going to be chucking it down all day? Can't even go anywhere it's that bad at the minute.  
Bye for now
Sarah x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello girls

Hope you are well - thank god the rain has cleared up eh.

Nothing much to report here.  Not been out of the house for days.  Back at work tomorrow.  

Found out that I have an interview for the Midwifery Assistant!  Yay!  Watch out girls, could be helping out with your deliveries haha.

Lots of love to everyone

Anna x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Its very quiet on her at the moment  

hows every one doing?  
Anna - have you fully recovered from your op, it was good news that they opened you tubes..  Is that why youre being very quiet on here      

Well, this waiting is doing my head in.  I dont have any sypmtoms.  Had V sore (.)(.) for the first week.  not sure if they not as bad, or if ive just got used to it   Apart fom that ive had not a sniff of a symptom.  Were any of you girls with BFPs like this?
Im having a glass of pineapple juice and taking my sanatogen every morning    
Only 5 more sleeps till test day.             

S
xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Oh no BMS in our house!  We are barely talking and cant stand the sight of him let alone seeing him naked!

Scooby you never can read into the symptoms.  Remember all the medication cause so many 'symptoms' and besides most real pregnancy symptoms dont kick in til about 6 weeks.  I am sure we will have good news from you on Thursday!  

Love 

A x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Anna great news about the job interview I've got everything crossed for you. I'm sorry but you made me chuckle about your DH. Hope you get it sorted soon-typical just when you need his 'services'

Scooby-Anna's right most people don't get any symptoms. My positive cycle didn't feel any different to my others. Those last few days really mess with your head. Stay positive.

I'm trying to sort some things out as we're going to France on sunday. Omg-how much stuff does one child need? I don't know where to start.

Hope everyone else is ok
Take care
Sarah x


----------



## Sunnie (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Girls 

Just a very quick one as at work - haven't been able to get on much as final push on home improvements.

Anna that is absolutely great news about the interview - are you fully recovered from the op?

Sarah - where in France and how long? Love France - is the weather forecast to be better than here?

Scooby - we're thinking of you this week. Try not to worry about symptoms or lack of them - nothing can be relied upon due to all drugs etc etc.  You just don't know til you do that test. Distraction - easier said than done - is only thing you can try for until then. 

All well here. Baby moving around all the time. Getting rather large now I think.

Lots of love Sunniexx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

HI everyone - back from hols now - wasn't that great cos had upset stomach for the whole week.

Hope everyone is ok, have only had time to read the last page of the thread before posting.

Belly is now huge (or at least i feel like it is!) and feeling baby moving round a lot in the evening sometimes for an hour or so at a time.

Have an appointment with my bowel surgeon at nuffield on thursday morning because I still have an upset stomach since i got back on friday and i am having terrible colicky type pains all the time which have made me sick and even faint because they are getting so bad.  My mum has done some research into people with internal bowel pouches like me and pregnancy and it would seem this is only going to get worse.  I got up 19 times during the night last night to go to the loo and the pain was awful.  Hopefully there may be some magic cure - we shall see, otherwise i wont be working now for the rest of my pregnancy which is rubbish cos I am nowhere near the finish line.

As you can tell i am peed off because i wanted to enjoy being pregnant and i do feel grateful for being pregnant i am just having an awful time of it.  

Thats it - whinge over.  Going back to bed now to try and get some sleep - soooooooooo tired.

Cat xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi again

Welcome back Cat. I'm sorry you're not well it sounds awful. Really hope you get some answers. Why don't you post a question on this website about it. There might be someone who can advise you. If you need to stop work then so be it. Pregnancy is tiring enough without your problems.

Hi Sunnie-you're on the home stretch now-have you got everything ready? We're going to somewhere in the Loire valley. I've never been to France before so don't really know much about it. It's a really long journey though. We're driving to get the ferry and then it's quite a drive when we get to France.

Bye for now
Sarah x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Aw Cat sorry you have been so ill but hope it is sorted soon.  

Sunnie you are nearly there - need a new bump pic!  Was it this weekend or next that we were meeting?  I have my friends little boy this weekend but I am sure you wouldnt mind him joining us!  Although for some strange reason he always chooses to poo lots when he is with me!  Can get you in practice tho eh?!

Sarah Sophie is such a gorgeous little girl.  Bet you smother her with kisses everyday.

Scooby - good luck for Thursday x


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi girls, just a quick one, im sorry i havent been around alot but my mil is still ill and we are all pulling together to keep her at home, poor thing she has been in and out of hospital since january and it doesnt help that she is 82! lol people say....oh my, how old is your dp?? well she had 10 kids and the youngest is 42 so that explains, anyway, i have had my 20 week scan, all is well, he/she is still very active, so much so that it was caught in mid movement on the scan, check this out, how strange...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=3&pos=0

Sorry if its big but im not sure how to re-size, i asked the man that did the scan why it was upside down but he said they dont have a right way up so it wont make any difference to bubs, still looks strange though dont you think?
hope everything is well with everyone and i will be back on a bit more regular when i have time to scratch my bum...lol.

*Edited by Mod


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Rach

Wow-the scan picture's fab it's so clear. Good job the leg is in the way because you would have definitely been able to see if he/she had bits or not.   Thanks for sharing that it's so cute.
Hope your mil is ok. 10 kids   
Take care
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

wow Rach I'm so jealous of your scan pic - i have a couple more weeks to go til mine.  Sarah is right though he/she managed to hide his bits alright!

Did the sonographer give you the chance to find out the sex of the baby or did they say it was impossible to tell anyway?  I am sooooo desperate to find out the sex of mine i will be totally gutted if they cant tell me!  My hubby will be working away on 6th July when i have mine and my parents are abroad on hols too so will be by myself.  Was going to treat myself to a shopping splurge of baby things in the afternoon after my scan as I STILL have not bought anything!

Hope the mother in law is better soon anyway.

Ha - well i have worked out a way of controlling my tummy problems now.  If i eat my cooked big meal at 12 noon and then just have a sandwich and some fruit at 6 pm and then nothing for the rest of the night i only need to get up twice as all the pain and running to the loo occurs before i go to bed at 11!  The only thing is the last two days i have done this (yesterday even made full roast dinner - yorkshire puds the lot!) and by 2 pm was starving but resisted until 6 when i fed hubby and had a bacon sarnie and two pieces of fruit and then i was hungry until i went to bed.  Maybe body needs more training.

Off to see the consultant at nuffield tomorrow still.

Not long now scooby - have you cheated and done it early or are you one of those with the patience of a saint (wish i was the latter!).  Keep us informed of your news chick would be good to have another BFP on the thread.

Love cat xxx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi

Rach, that picture is so cute, i cant believe how clear it is!

Cat, sorry you have been having tummy trouble, it must put a bit of a dampner on things when you are in so much pain.  But, No pain, no gain!! It will all be worth it!  


These last few days really seem to be dragging.  I am testing friday morning, but i havent been tempted to test early.  I have a clear blue digital in the house as well as the hospital one, but havent been tempted so far.  Im too scared it will be negative.  Id rather wait till the last minute and i can still think i might be pg for a couple more days.  Plus, im scared i'll get a false result if i do it earlier than Dawn told me to!!

The AF pains seem to be wearing off, and i feel a bit queasy on and off, but im not sure if its the drugs,    im trying to convince myself its the drugs cos i dont want to get me or DH too excited. He did comment on the number of times ive been going to the loo aswell......    

Take Care everyone

S
xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey scooby the symtoms are sounding positive so far!  Feeling queasy was the first thing i noticed about 5 days before my test date.  I was walking around beverley on a saturday round the market and my head would just keep spinning for no reason and i had that until about 7 weeks pregnant.  Its good you are being a good girl and waiting til friday.

cat


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Cat- how on earth have you managed to not buy anything yet? I guess you're waiting to see what the sex is and then really go for it eh? Good luck with tomorrow. Really hope they can do something for you. It's not fair when you should be enjoying being pregnant.

Scooby- well done on resisting those pee sticks. I was the same. I wanted to hang on to the fact I could be pregnant for as long as possible. Sending you lots of  . You're doing really well-not too much longer.

Anna-I think your appointment is tomorrow isn't it? This may sound daft but I was disappointed when the results came back as normal. I felt that then they would know what was causing our problems. Anyway what I'm trying to say is I hope you get the results that you want. ( I don't think i'm making sense sorry!  )

Well Sophie now has 2 teeth. I'm always rummaging in the poor girl's mouth looking for teeth and today she bit me really hard. Think she's trying to tell me to lay off.

My .... it's gone a bit dark here-think it may be about to chuck it down...again.

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Just noticed I'm now a senior member. Is that their way of saying I talk too much!


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey me too sarah!  

What a priviledge.  Guess i chat too much too xx

cat


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

OHHH scooby your symptums sound really positive 
wishing you loads of luck for Fri i have everything crossed for you   
good girl for not testing early !!! 

hiya rach 
fantastic scan pic its sooooooooo clear 
what a little tinker covering up there bits tut tut i think its a girl !!!

hiya cat 
sorry to hear you have been having so much trouble with your tummy 
poor you it must be horrid sounds like you are working things out now so i hope things get easier for you and you can enjoy your pregnancy more 
bet you cant wait for your next scan your bubba will have grown so much cant believe you are going for scan on your own that will be very special just for you to have on your own ! would you like me to come with you i luv scan pics lol  take care xxx 

hi sarah 
well done sophie for cutting her 2nd tooth !! 
hee hee at her biting you sophia never lets me anywhere neer her mouth she has 5 teeth now so sophie is catching her up .
lol well done on becomming a senior member !!

hi Anna 
hope your ok chuck good luck for your results comming back 
hope your not working too hard 
luv vee xxxxxxxxx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hiya girls

Well I am on top of the world today.  I have my interview date through for the Midwifery Assistant - Monday  .

And I went to Hull College for an interview for the Access Course and also got the results of the tests I did with them and I scored the most!  Yay.  One hundred percent in everything except Maths...and only got one of the Maths questions wrong.  Now this is really something for me cos I always thought I was thick as **** when it came to academic stuff!  

We go to Notts tomorrow for our results.  SO nervous.  George had said that he would call or email me with the results prior to tomorrow so I am now thinking something is really wrong and that he wanted to do it in person.  Anyway, thou shalt not read into things.  And I will await the news tomorrow afternoon.

Woweee Rach - that scan pic is amazing!  Now I have seen a few pics and nodded along thinking yep its lovely but not clear but your little bubba is soooooooooooooooo clear.  You can see his/her bones and everything!  Amazing!  You must be over the moon.

Cat you best get buying something soon!  I bet you have been enjoying the windown shopping tho!  

Scooby those symptoms sound really promising.  Bless you, it is such torture isnt it.  You know we are all praying for you  

Hope everyone else is ok.

Love

Anna x


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

wow Anna you have done sooooooooooo well 100% passer are such an achievement 
you will make a great midwife !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow 
i will be thinking of you and waiting to hea ryour news 
take care 
luv vee xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Aw thanks Vee.  I really am pleased cos I didnt too fabulously at school...and even DP gives me stick sometimes cos he has a law degree so if I get my midwifery degree I can officially give it right back to him hehe.

Sophia's hair looks fabulous in her new photo.  I have tried paying hundreds of pounds for years to get my colour like that!!!  She looks adorable.  

Our appointment is at 3pm but will update you tonight with the results.  I dont care whatever it is so long as it can be treated successfully and get me my own little baby or two or three or four or five or...you get the picture dont you?! (although no more than 3 for any one pregnancy!).

A x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all

Sending lots of luck for anna today at your notts appointment.  Will be logging in tonight to hear your news.  Great news about the job interview too??  Its a shame you wont be qualified to help bring my bubba into the world.

Off to see Mr Hartley at the nuffield today hopefully i will get some answers cos i have had the worst nights sleep in my life.  I am scared to eat anything!

Vee - thanks for the offer to accompany me to my scan on 6th.  Dont worry - my friend is coming with me now cos she loves scans too.  I am also holding out on hubby coming because he is supposed to be working away in london that week on some construction site but his on site health and safety working card has expired and he has to retake the test on monday.  He borrowed the disc from work and he has been doing practice tests and has failed everyone so far so secretly hoping he fails so he cant go away.  God i am awful arent I!!!!!!

Cat xx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

just wanted to pop on and say good luck anna for today and also well done on passing those tests!!

DH is home today so he has been keeping me occuppied with little chores that he needed doing 9 he knows im going mad!!)
I feel more & more sick all the time, but i think its cos im so nervous!!

Will let you all know the result tomorrow

S
xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey scooby - not long to go now eh!!  Its good you have DH at home to keep you company.  I understand how hard it is to keep your mind occupied on other things but it just keeps wandering back doesnt it??

Well i have had my appointment with Mr Hartley and i think it was £90 well spent.  He said i can take the antibiotics i used to take now prior to pregnancy if i ever had tummy trouble.  My GP said i couldnt have them but he says i can and he is the specialist so have taken one now and hopefully might have some results soon. 

He also said he wants to be there at the c-section as sometimes bowel perforations can occur with people like me and we dont want that happening so sounds like a good idea.  He is writing to Mr Lindow my obstetrician recommending i deliver at about 30 weeks (oh my god thats like in 12 weeks) which has worried me slightly.  He said most pouch patients dont make it past this point because of pain, lack of sleep and constant loo trips.  I am worried what this means for baby - i expect he/she will be quite poorly and i dont really want that so will have to see what Mr Lindow says when i see him in a couple of weeks.

Do you know - the thing i am really peed off about is the fact that no one told me any of this before i got pregnant.  I am not saying it would have put me off or anything but its nice to know what the future holds in store for you if the knowledge is flippin well available.

Havent told hubby yet - am waiting for him to get home, its hardly something you can tell someone over the phone about is it.

Anna - expect you wont be home til late but hope you have the news you want and i will check on the board later to see how you got on.

Cat xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Scooby I have everything crossed for you hun.  Please please please give Scooby a BFP.

Cat wow - 30 weeks.  OMG!  That is so soon!  And I know your first concerns are for baby and not for you...do some research on the net so you can discuss with Mr L.  You must be really worried but they would not want to put baby or Mummy in danger so trust them that they know what they are doing hun.  Like you said tho, it really should have been explained to you before.

Well Nottingham was fine on the way there but a nightmare home.  Waited almost 2 hours to see George!  He had over ran.  And the traffic was horrid.  Anyway, my results.  I have slightly raised NK cells.  Nothing to be too worried about and dont need IVIG.  Can be treated with steroids, clexane and baby aspirin.  Also got MTHFR thingy wrong with me in that I dont process Folic Acid or Vit B6 and B12.  So all of this could have caused our failures.  But all treatable which was the main thing.  We are going to have to do Egg Share cos have spent £26k already and really are skint so now waiting for that to be processed.  I hope to be pregnant by Christmas (and yes, this Christmas!).

Love to everyone else...just off for my tea now but wanted to tell you the news.

Anna x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

OMG!!!! ITS A    

I took the test this morning at 6am, and then even did a clear blue digital aswell cos i just couldnt believe my eyes!! 

This has got to to be the best wedding anniversary present ever!  

S
xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

OMG - well done scooby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Me and hubby are soooooooooooooooo pleased for you - its so nice to have another BFP on the thread.  You cant get a better anniversary present than that can you!

How many weeks/days are you - get your ticker up girl!

Thats made my day that has.

love cat xx

PS - had a slightly better nights sleep last night and got up early to go to beverley shopping with my dad but he has cancelled on me cos its raining so could have had a lie in - gutted.  Think i might hit the shops in hull instead just to fill my day really.


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Oh Wow

   

Fantastic news Scooby well done. What happens now? Do you ring the clinic to get your scan date?

So pleased for you. It's managed to cheer me up on this c**p day.

Back later
Sarah x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

I just cant believe it!!    i keep thinking im going to wake up and its been a dream.

i told my mum and she cried down the fone at 6.30 this morning, and i went round and told dh's mum just after eight oc clock, she is so excited bless her.  

Im just waiting for the clinic to ring me back now to tell me when i can collect some more drugs and give me a scan date. 

Now i know that the queasy feeling wasnt nerves!!  

Im off to try and figure out how to put a ticker on now.........

S
xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Yay!  I knew it!  You are having a baby

Well done and enjoy your anniversary and the rest of your pregnancy!!!!!

Woo hoo x


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

yey !!!!!!!!!!!! well done scooby !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    
i am soooooooooooo pleased for you both well done !!!!
 its one to remember 
have a happy healthy pregnancy think that makes you about 4wks and few days how exciting 

hiya Anna 
glad your results have come back with no major probs bet you are relieved the things that were picked up can easily be remadied 
take care 
luv vee xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

So what have you been up to today scooby besides smiling your head off??  Have you got any sort of celebration planned??

Bet you still can't believe it.

Well hurrah - i have been feeling miles better today.  Had a 3 hour sleep this afternoon without waking up and feel a bit more with it.  Tummy seems to have settled on the tablets and baby seems to be moving around loads.  Think there is some sort of party going on in there but i never got an invite.  Been checking on my doppler every day to make sure the heart beat is strong.  Best £16 a month ever that was.

catxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi All


Anna-I'm glad they have found something that can be treated but it's frustrating when you've been through so much already isn't it? Best of luck for the interview.

Cat- stay strong-you've got a little fighter in there. They have to do what's best for mother and baby and your health is just as important. Lots of babies are delivered at 30 weeks. As you know I gave birth at 34 1/2 weeks and she was 6 lbs.

Hi Vee-yet again Sophia looks gorgeous.

Scooby-hope you're celebrating tonight. Alcohol free of course!

Hi to everyone else

I'm at work all day tomorrow then we are going away sunday morning. Get back 2nd july I think.

Bye for now and take care everyone

Sarah x


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Scooby....WELL DONE GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

omg thats fantastic news, i just nipped on to see how you did, i am sooooo pleased.xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

am feeling a bit better about the whole having baby at 30 weeks now.  I have spoken to a few different people and i have the number for a friend of a friend who works in the SCBU at HRI so if i have any questions i can ring her if i want to.  

In the meantime i am trying to stuff my face all day to try and make baby as big as possible!

Cat xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Well it is Saturday night and I am almost ready for bed.  I had my friend's 10 month old son last night and all of today and am absolutely whacked.  I was by myself with him and enjoyed every single minute but am paying for it now!!  He is such a little treasure.  Just gutted about the rain today...especially as I didnt have a rain cover for his pram with me...we had to hide out in Princes Quay for a while.

Cat I am so pleased you are feeling better.  Get the biscuits out but dont pass em around!

Love

Anna x


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

what a miserable day its been today booooooooooooooooo !!
i hate the rain we went into town & like you Anna was stuck in the quay for ages 
we got the last few bits and bobs for our holiday ehhhhhhhhhhh 6 wks today and i will be sunning myself 

hi Anna 
bet you had a great time with your little buddy 
it is hard work isnt it early night for you tonight i reckon hee hee

hope everybody else is well and having a good weekend 
Thank You Anna & Sarah for your kind words of Sophia Xx

luv vee xxxxxxxx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi girlies!

Sorry i havent posted its been a mad weekend!!

We went out on friday and had a meal, it was lovely, i couldnt stop grinning all weekend, until one of the trusted few who knew about our situation went out & got drunk and told everyone.    
So much for him being a trusted friend.  We had to spend the weekend rushing to Dh's sisters and my brothers houses to tell them before they heard it on the  village grapevine.  
I cant believe ive waited 5 years to get pg and now some idiot has spoilt it for us and told everyone. I will probably only get to be pg once and i wanted to be the one to tell people in 3 months time, not for everyone to find out in a nightclub before id told my family.
So, its been a pretty stressfull weekend,going round denying it to everyone.  i hope bill & ben the test tube men arnt too stressed out!!  

Ive been feeling pretty sick this weekend. Woo hoo!!  I dont care how sick i feel i know its a good sign!!  

Got my first scan on the 23rd July!! Im so excited!!! 

hope this weather clears up, its awful here  

S
xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Scooby how awful your friend has ruined your special moment.  That is such a nasty to thing to do.  Like me, you will probably only ever be pregnant once and its your news to tell as and when you feel ready.

Its personal choice when you decide to tell people - we told our family straight away and waited until after our 9 weeks scan at the IVF clinic to make sure everything was ok before we told our friends and everyone else.

I bet you are soooooooooooo excited about your scan!!!!  The IVF clinic are the best scanners, the main hospital scans tend to be rubbish because you are just a number who they want to get in and out asap.  The IVF clinic gave us 4D scans and everything and spent ages talking through what was what.  Denise did it (does that woman do everything) and she was ace.  It will go really quickly now until your scan.

Our back garden is flooded again - we have already claimed on the insurance from the other week as we had 3 inches in our shed and it ruined our dryer, lawnmower and strimmer.  Its only 3 inches away from coming in the house - slightly stressed!

Have been feeling slightly better this weekend - no urgent trips to the loo, just bad pain around my hips and under my ribs which makes sleeping a nightmare but hey who needs sleep.

Love to all

Cat xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey girls - i have finally worked out how to upload a pic onto my profile.

This is a pic of my ickle bubba at 9 weeks from the IVF clinic.  Hopefully will have a nice new one a week on friday at my 20 weeks scan and will be able to tell you all if its pink or blue.

We have chosen names already - if its a girl - Libby, if its a boy - Ben

Cat x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Oh my god girls, I am flooded in.  One part of Wawne (the main bit as you come in) is completely submerged.  It was up to my car door handle.  I just rang work and turned back.  What a nightmare.  My garden is completely under.  I have poo, yes real poo, tampons and toilet roll on my drive as our drain connects four other houses on our lane and it is overflowing.  Disgusting.  I could cry.  I am just praying that it doesnt come inside.

Scooby what a horrible friend spoiling your special announcement.  Bless your hearts.  I love Bill and Ben the test tube men!!!  

Cat I am loving your little bubba pic.  All curled up and content.  Bless.

Hope everyone else is ok.  I had my interview this morning.  It was ok although I get the feeling they think I am over qualified for it.  Wait and see now.  Incidentally, I saw the nurse who looked after me when I had my tubes unblocked and I thanked her for looking after me so well and said it really made a difference.  She welled up bless her and had to leave!!!  How sweet.

Anna x


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

OMG !!! how bad has the floods been !!!
Anna ewwwwwwwwwwww at your garden i hope it dries out soon and hope your car will be ok 
its ok where i am the garden is  fine not a puddle but stoneferry road is real bad hope it dosnt come down our way !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my poor grandperents have been flooded out bless them water was comming up through the floors so we had to get them out quick i am so upset for them they have a lovely house 
glad your interview went well Anna xx

hi scooby 
what a rotter for somebody to steal your thunder grrrrrrrrrrrrrr blabber mouth !!


hi cat 
great scan picture its so clear and cute look forward to seeing the next one 
not long to wait now 

luv vee xxxxxxxxx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

we are trapped in our house.  the water has started to come up through floor boards in kitchen ever so slightly but if the rain doesnt come back and the water drops we should be ok.  The water is up to our knees outside and our road has been closed off.  Yesterday i saw someone canoe past my house!

We have no toilet or running water so having to pee in a bucket and we are desperate to have a shower and feel clean but dont think that will happen today.  

Oh what fun eh!

Cat


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Oh my god, you lot are having a terrible time with these floods!  
Anna - Sewage  
And Cat, what a nightmare!!

Its stopped raining here, i hope its stopped where you are.  We managed to get out of the village yesterday, but only cos we went in the pickup, my car wouldnt have made it! Luckily, we live up a bit of a hill, so although the garden is a muddy mess, we have got off lightly.

I hope it all starts draining away soon, im thinking about you all.

S
xx


----------



## Sunnie (Aug 10, 2005)

Scooby am so pleased to see you got a BFP - that is fantastic!!!!    you're friend needs a good telling off though am sure he feels v guilty now?   Bet you haven't stopped smiling have you?

Anna - let us know when you hear anything about the interview. How is the flooding - hope it hasn't got to the house?  I know people are having an awful time of it and have some friends with flooded houses - must be so upsetting. We are lucky as we are on a bit of a hill here - feel so sorry for people who are affected.  Glad you had a good time with the little man - sorry missed you - will send you an email.

Cat - how are you doing today with the flooding situation? Hope things haven't got any worse for you?

Love to Vee and rach and hope Sarah is having a nice time in France - not sure what the weather is doing over there.

Working from home today and came home early yesterday due to all flooding and road chaos.  Nursery furniture is delivered next week - have gone for adult size pine furniture from Pineapple - poor little thing won't be able to raech the drawers at the top but thought would save having to replace it in a few years time.  After pay day at the end of the week am going to buy all the bits we need - already have pram and car seat on order but haven't bought anything else yet not even clothes. More due to cash flow and focusing on getting house sorted. Hope the little person arrives on time and doesn't decide to show early!  

Lots of love 

Sunniexx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Oh ladies just a quickie as at work.  The floods have been so bad.  My BF is on Priory Road and there are grannies being evacuted in dinghys.  Also she has no electric so has been unable to do her baby's bottles.  She has just been evacuated now and is crying her eyes out.  The water is in her house.  Feel so sorry for her.  We have been so lucky as it just missed our house.  The garden and garage was flooded and the water was up to my car door handle.  I was so scared.

Anyway good news for today is I GOT THE JOB!  Yay!!!!!!!!!  So pleased.  So watch out, I might be helping you with your babies!!

Love

Anna x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Congrats Anna - when do you start??  

We live just round the corner from priory road and people have been evacuated from our street but our house isnt so bad compared to some peoples.  
My friend lives in priory road and has twin little girls and the water is right through her house poor thing - they have been evacuated today.  Its awful isnt it.  
I am getting worried about going to the loo in the bucket and the germs outside and the tiny leaks we have had that have come through - have had a headache all day.  We darent run the taps or anything so having to use baby wipes to wash and dont feel properly clean.


cat xx


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

oh dear havent some people the floods so bad 
i hope you get sorted out soon cat  XX i feel for you so much 

CONGRATULATIONS on the new job Anna   
so pleased for you when do you start and hats the job title oh how exciting for you 

take care all 
luv vee xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Oo Cat your friend isnt called Emma is she?!  My friend Kelly is friends with a girl on Priory Road with twins.

They saw boats with people in it being evacuated!  Madness.

Dont know when I start job...all the checks have to go through, imagine a couple of months.  Not soon enough!  Thanks for all your congrats!

Hope situation eases up for everyone soon.  Cat can you get to a friend or relatives??  Your health comes first.

Anna xxxx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi

Anna - Congratulations on the job!! you must be so excited!!   

Hows everyone doing with the floods, it all looked terible on the news last night, i hope its not getting any worse for you lot.  

Im ok, feeling quite queasy today. Some days im fine all day and others i feel sick all day 

Im just a bit confused as to how many weeks i am. Someone told me you count from ET as week one, but someone else said you add 2 weeks from ET?, So am i 3 weeks? or 5? ( i had ec on the 4th june & et on the 6th)  
Any advice would be appreciated!

S
xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all

scooby - your estimated date to delivery will be 24th february so you are 5 weeks and 2 days pregnant.  You can work it out on this website www.ivf-infertility.com and if you choose right down at the bottom of the left hand side on the lists "pregnancy calculator".  I did mine on this website and my EDD was 21st november but from my 9 week scan they said 22nd november but they always say +/- 5 days because babies grow at different rates and have the odd growth spurt at different times.  My last scan said i was 5 days further on than i thought so will see what it says next week at my 20 week one!

Anna - yes our friends are emma and mark with the twin girls, bizarre - small world.  I am not too worried about the situation at home, yes i am going to the loo in a bucket but using lots of bleach to kill germs etc and the water has soaked the floor boards downstairs but we have laminate flooring on top which isnt wet at all so we wont be taking that up until the insurance people come round next week (surprisingly there is a massive queue for insurance people!).  My parents go on hols for 2 weeks on thursday night so we thought me hubby and the cat might move in there when the laminate flooring gets taken up.  I am so gutted we spent £700 just after chrimbo on that flooring and poor hubby spent the xmas hols laying it down and now it all has to come up!

Well baby is due in around 11 weeks now by c-section and am starting to panic really - how long does it take to put new floor boards down and for an insurance claim to go through  Oh the stress!

Cat xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Have worked out the cure for stress - online shopping!

Have bought from Next two little romper suits - one that says "i love mummy" and one that says "i love daddy" and a set of 5 white sleep suits.  Not sure what size to get but my mum rang me today because one of the nurses that works at classic hospital also works at SCBU at HRI one day a week and said to get little baby.  I dont think i will buy any more clothes now (maybe one thing in pink or blue when i know) because she said babies dont really wear anything apart from their nappies in the incubators in SCBU.

She also said I have nothing to worry about at 30 weeks baby will be perfectly formed just small and will just need feeding and building up   and he/she will be able to come home at around 4-4.5 lbs which could be as early as 34/35 weeks so feeling a bit better about things.

cat xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Just a quick hello to everyone.

Off today and busy painting.  We painted everything cream when we renovated our house so now I am trying to introduce some colours.  Bought some lovely dark chocolate paint and it actually smells of chocolate!!!!!!  Yum.

Cat glad you are feeling more relaxed and informed about your baby.  Not long til your scan now!  Woo hoo.

Scooby bet you are enjoying every minute of the sickness.  I know I would.

Sunnie fab to meet up hun.  Pregnancy really suits you.  And what a lovely baby bump!

Vee, Sarah, Rach and Readie hope you are ok??

Pi30 - Claire I know Ella Street flooded....I hope that everything is ok with your house and with you both.

Love

Anna x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

HI everyone

Have had insurance people round this morning ripping things up and generally making a mess of my house (which totally stinks now!).  They are bringing some industrial strength dehumidifiers to dry out the floor boards before they know whether whether they need replacing.  

I have cheered myself up by buying a baby bath, changing mat, breast pump and bottles.  Still can't believe how much stuff such a tiny thing will need!  

Very quiet on the thread this week.

anna have you got a start date for your new job yet??  Will you be all trained up by september when my baby is due??  Will you be working on a ward??

Warning - will be miserable for three weeks starting monday cos hubby working away in london - boo hoo me 

cat xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Oh no more rain this weekend  .

Took all our flooring up last night and its worse than expected!  It has started to go up the walls in the dining room and living room.  On the plus side it means i will get redecorated for free but had just done the flippin living room.  The house looks like we moved in late last night.  There are boxes of stuff everywhere, nothing personal left, no pictures or anything it just looks bare and horrible.

Please everyone keep your fingers crossed my house will be sorted in 10 weeks!

Cat xx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Oh, Cat, how awful that your house is worse than expected. it couldne have come at a worse time for you either, im really thinking of you hun  

Its very quiet on here, i hope you all busy doing lovely things, and not busy with these awful floods  

S
xx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

We were on page 2 again!!  Im not having that!!

Its awfully quiet on here, hope the floods have subsided and this rain isnt making it all worse for you all    

Ive not been up to much, just doing light housework to keep me occupied.  I hate waiting, i want it to be the 23rd so i can have my first scan.  Does anyone know if i will be able to hear a heartbeat by then or is that not till 12 weeks    still cant believe im pg.  Ive got the hospital quickvue positive test at the side of my bed to keep reminding me its not a dream   Although DH says its yucky having something with pee on it on my bedside table !!  

hope your all ok girls, take care

S
xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey scooby if its any consolation, I had 9 pee sticks (i started testing 6 days before test date and did one every day after that watching the line get darker!) on my window sill in my bathroom for approximately 6 weeks.  I just wouldnt throw them away.  Every week i would just clean round them!  I thought if i threw them away something bad would happen.  IN the end hubby just chucked them when i was out as he said it was embarassing when people came over - probably right!

Have you bought any pregnancy mags yet??  They are so cool for info on pregnancy, week by week insights into whats happening to baby this week etc, what to eat, what not to eat, readers stories and other such like and tips on what to buy.  

Are you having your first scan at 9 weeks at the ivf unit??  I believe the earliest the heartbeat can be seen on the screen (but not heard) is around six weeks.  At 9 weeks you won't be able to hear it thats usually after 12 - 14 weeks but you will be able to see the baby's tiny heart on the monitor pumping so you know its beating and they do a heart trace to check it is beating fast enough.  And of course the best bit - you get pics!!!!

well my hubby went to london at 5 am this morning.  I got up at 4am to make him his packed lunch and cook him a fried egg sarnie before he went - how good am I

4 days til scan day - yipee!!

Cat


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to your new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=100873.new#new


----------

